# Q & A with PJ Braun NPC National Bodybuilder Competitor



## Arnold (Feb 9, 2012)

*Q & A with PJ Braun NPC National Bodybuilder Competitor*







*www.pjbraun.com*

*PJ on Facebook*


----------



## Arnold (Feb 9, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 9, 2012)

Very cool!


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Feb 9, 2012)

Here I am folks!! Very excited to be here! Feel free to ask me any and everything!!


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 9, 2012)

What is your favorite cycle? Hypothetically of course.


----------



## rangermike (Feb 9, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> What is your favorite cycle? Hypothetically of course.


----------



## littlekev (Feb 9, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> What is your favorite cycle? Hypothetically of course.



lol, Was my first thought...


----------



## TGB1987 (Feb 9, 2012)

Awesome news!


----------



## mugshot (Feb 9, 2012)

awsome man!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Feb 9, 2012)

awesome, glad to have you here PJ. look forward to grilling you with some tough questions


what BF% are you at in this pic?






looking shredded bro


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Feb 9, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> What is your favorite cycle? Hypothetically of course.


 Well, Hypothetically I am a gonn give you my favorite for OFFSEASON gains...Pre Contest you gotta pay for 

I am a Test guy...Everyone can get AWESOME results running 750-1000mg or Test E or C for 8-10 weeks then simply bridge into the other...No Sustanon, its simply a compound that was designed more as a marketing drug. Now when you really wanna go hard offseason for gains that are steady and quality you can go for 4 weeks on and 4 weeks off blast periods, you can add in 100mg Tren Every other day with 10iu's NOVOLOG post workout...No one needs to do more thatn that. Its over kill. I can tell you many pros are doing WAY more...but they are the ones who usually look unhealthy. 

My favoite quote on the subject, "Test is Best"


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 9, 2012)

PJ BRAUN said:


> Well, Hypothetically I am a gonn give you my favorite for OFFSEASON gains...Pre Contest you gotta pay for
> 
> I am a Test guy...Everyone can get AWESOME results running 750-1000mg or Test E or C for 8-10 weeks then simply bridge into the other...No Sustanon, its simply a compound that was designed more as a marketing drug. Now when you really wanna go hard offseason for gains that are steady and quality you can go for 4 weeks on and 4 weeks off blast periods, you can add in 100mg Tren Every other day with 10iu's NOVOLOG post workout...No one needs to do more thatn that. Its over kill. I can tell you many pros are doing WAY more...but they are the ones who usually look unhealthy.
> 
> My favoite quote on the subject, "Test is Best"




Thank you for that brother!

I'm always pleasantly surprised to see these cycles. Most guys are running tons of exotics and trying something new every other week but at the end of the day Testosterone rules as KING!

Welcome to IM and the IML team my friend.


----------



## swollen (Feb 9, 2012)

Sup PJ,..very cool vid, & can't wait to see all the other things you talk'd about. 
Glad to have here at IML!


----------



## frontier5686 (Feb 9, 2012)

PJ, 
I am an avid natural BB'r...have been for the better part of 12 yrs. I have never used any AS. I oreder Iron Mag labs "super DMZ". This stuff absoulutley works!! I didnt notice any side effects...however, i went to the Doc to get my blood work done. i have geneticly low HDL. My doc noticed my HDL levels plumetted! I was taking Super DMZ at the time. i stopped taking it, had a re-test and i was back to normal, for me. Have you ever heard of this happening? and does Iron Mag labs make a product like super dmz, w/o that "issue"??


----------



## dgp (Feb 9, 2012)

Welcome, to the IronMagLab's corner of the world!!!


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 9, 2012)

Aloha PJ!  Welcome to IML Team and welcome to our forums!  Great to have such knowledge here!  I'm looking forward in seeing you get on stage this year.  Good things are gonna happen!  Let's do this!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Feb 9, 2012)

PJ BRAUN said:


> Well, Hypothetically I am a gonn give you my favorite for OFFSEASON gains...Pre Contest you gotta pay for
> 
> I am a Test guy...Everyone can get AWESOME results running 750-1000mg or Test E or C for 8-10 weeks then simply bridge into the other...No Sustanon, its simply a compound that was designed more as a marketing drug. Now when you really wanna go hard offseason for gains that are steady and quality you can go for 4 weeks on and 4 weeks off blast periods, you can add in 100mg Tren Every other day with 10iu's NOVOLOG post workout...No one needs to do more thatn that. Its over kill. I can tell you many pros are doing WAY more...but they are the ones who usually look unhealthy.
> 
> My favoite quote on the subject, "Test is Best"




Great post PJ, appreciate the honesty.


----------



## Db52280 (Feb 9, 2012)

PJ,

Do you ever get into any peptides? if so which ones?

Also just to let you know on your website the banner for ironmaglabs the link is wrong it goes to ironmanlabs.


----------



## DarielleGaines (Feb 9, 2012)

Hey Peej!


----------



## littlekev (Feb 9, 2012)

PJ BRAUN said:


> Well, Hypothetically I am a gonn give you my favorite for OFFSEASON gains...Pre Contest you gotta pay for
> 
> I am a Test guy...Everyone can get AWESOME results running 750-1000mg or Test E or C for 8-10 weeks then simply bridge into the other...No Sustanon, its simply a compound that was designed more as a marketing drug. Now when you really wanna go hard offseason for gains that are steady and quality you can go for 4 weeks on and 4 weeks off blast periods, you can add in 100mg Tren Every other day with 10iu's NOVOLOG post workout...No one needs to do more thatn that. Its over kill. I can tell you many pros are doing WAY more...but they are the ones who usually look unhealthy.
> 
> My favoite quote on the subject, "Test is Best"



Awesome.


----------



## bigdtrain (Feb 9, 2012)

good stuff, always apreciate honest answers!


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 9, 2012)

I have aspirations to get into bodybuilding. I am 27 years old and very powerful in some categories. Sense you are here I might as well fire away a few questions:

1) What are your views on the 5-8 rep range (I have a big dislike of any weight I can do for 10 reps, find it very unfulfilling)

2) What are two or three lifts you utilize to pack on nice dense muscle (other than bench, squat, and deadlift). 

3) I religiously avoid isolation movements that force you to use light weight. I just don't get 'feel' like they are accomplish much other than pumping some blood in there and I can't use enough weight to really matter. Hell a 30-40lbs dumbbell tricep extension or a 135lbs skull crusher--I vote the latter. What are your views on the light weight isolation movements, is skipping them slowing down my development?


----------



## bigrene (Feb 9, 2012)

Alright I have been trying to figure out the best split, right now Im doing day1 Legs 2 chest  3 shoulders,bis 4 Tris 5 back then I repeat. I take a day off when my body tells me I'm not working right now and I have no kids so my stress level is pretty low so Im not wearing myself out in any way except working out. Just started cycle another reason I feel I can train more and was off for 3 months (no ASS) and didnt work out for about 2 months(longest break in years) so Im going balls to the wall now with all the rest and break I had. So what is your opinion and also how do you split your muscles (day/muscles). Thanks and great job on the hard work. Also I throw forearms and calves in there around 3x's a week and a some cardio about 6days EW, going for a lean bulk.


----------



## Calves of Steel (Feb 9, 2012)

Haha what a coincidence..came across your fb profile earlier today. I was like that is the biggest person I've ever seen in the suggested friends section on fb. Welcome to the board!


----------



## BigJD69 (Feb 9, 2012)

I haven't seen anything on RxMuscle about you leaving, did you and Dave leave on good terms??


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Feb 10, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Thank you for that brother!
> 
> I'm always pleasantly surprised to see these cycles. Most guys are running tons of exotics and trying something new every other week but at the end of the day Testosterone rules as KING!
> 
> Welcome to IM and the IML team my friend.


My pleasure, I have experimented over the years but I have found that for steady gians with lowest risk of side effects its all about Test!! Glad to be here bro...this is gonna be fun!



swollen said:


> Sup PJ,..very cool vid, & can't wait to see all the other things you talk'd about.
> Glad to have here at IML!


 Thanks!!


frontier5686 said:


> PJ,
> I am an avid natural BB'r...have been for the better part of 12 yrs. I have never used any AS. I oreder Iron Mag labs "super DMZ". This stuff absoulutley works!! I didnt notice any side effects...however, i went to the Doc to get my blood work done. i have geneticly low HDL. My doc noticed my HDL levels plumetted! I was taking Super DMZ at the time. i stopped taking it, had a re-test and i was back to normal, for me. Have you ever heard of this happening? and does Iron Mag labs make a product like super dmz, w/o that "issue"??


 Well unfortunately any type of anabolic/androgenic compound is going to do that...Thats one reason whey you cycle on and off! We have a product ON CYCLE SUPPORT that is designed to combat things such as that. You can also help by supplementing with 2,000mg of fishoils twice a day and try to eat a healthy diet! 


dgp said:


> Welcome, to the IronMagLab's corner of the world!!!


 Thanks!


IslandGirl said:


> Aloha PJ! Welcome to IML Team and welcome to our forums! Great to have such knowledge here! I'm looking forward in seeing you get on stage this year. Good things are gonna happen! Let's do this!


 Awww thanks so much Tracy, I was elated to see you get your pro card in WPD, it was great to be there and watch a person who not only has a great body, but also a great heart get rewarded! 


Anabolic5150 said:


> Great post PJ, appreciate the honesty.


 my pleasure


Db52280 said:


> PJ,
> 
> Do you ever get into any peptides? if so which ones?
> 
> Also just to let you know on your website the banner for ironmaglabs the link is wrong it goes to ironmanlabs.


 Damn it...I gotta yell at my web lady I actually dont even handle any of that stuff...Thanks for pointing that out. I have not messed with many peptides yet with the excpetion of Melanotan II which worked, but made me kinda sick to my stomach when I took it. I am still researching before I make my final opinions. 


DarielleGaines said:


> Hey Peej!


 Hi lil sis hope your doing great I miss u!!!!!!


littlekev said:


> Awesome.


 Thanks!


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Feb 10, 2012)

BigJD69 said:


> I haven't seen anything on RxMuscle about you leaving, did you and Dave leave on good terms??


 I started a thread did it get removed??? huh...Yes we are on great terms.


----------



## ParadiseCup (Feb 10, 2012)

Aloha and welcome to the team PJ !! Looking forward to seeing the results of your hard work on stage this year


----------



## bigrene (Feb 10, 2012)

Let me rephrase what's your split look like ad how may sets per bodypart?


----------



## tinyshrek (Feb 10, 2012)

Great thread PJ! Question, what is your opinion of t3,Clen and ECA when it comes to prep for a show? Personal experiences and things you don't like about them


----------



## Calves of Steel (Feb 10, 2012)

PJ what kind of rep range do you find works best for mass? I've got some friends that are all about <5 reps per working set for muscle growth, and others that go for 10-12. Also...do  most pros really eat 500+ grams of protein a day?


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Feb 10, 2012)

tinyshrek said:


> Great thread PJ! Question, what is your opinion of t3,Clen and ECA when it comes to prep for a show? Personal experiences and things you don't like about them


 
T3 is widely used but also Abused...Not everyone needs it and I have gotten guys in great shape without it. IMO no one needs more than 50mcg a day and it should be tapered up and tapered down slowly. I dont incorporate it into my own program until about 4 weeks out. Clen can be used a number of ways. I find it pretty effective when you start with a single morning dose of 40mcg and then increase by 20mcg every 7-10 days...120 is a average peak spot but I have tinkered with higher doses with my self for periods of time. Ido a 2-3 week taper off period and I always run 1500mg L-Carnatine in TARTRATE form twice a day to prevent reseptor downgrade. ECA was the shit back in the day...add a little yohimbine HCL and you have a fat cooking cocktail. Seems real ephedrine is not easy to come by now, I have not used it in a few years. 



Calves of Steel said:


> PJ what kind of rep range do you find works best for mass? I've got some friends that are all about <5 reps per working set for muscle growth, and others that go for 10-12. Also...do most pros really eat 500+ grams of protein a day?


The key is finding what works best for  YOU!!!!  Everyone is different. I think a great percentage of the population can get good results using compund exercises and training to FAILURE in an 8-12 rep range occasionly going down to 6 and up to 15. EXPERIMENT and find what works best for you!!!


----------



## Staceyk (Feb 11, 2012)

PJ, what brand of protein shakes do you recommend to anyone on a low to no carb diet? and what tastes good : )


----------



## tinyshrek (Feb 11, 2012)

PJ BRAUN said:


> T3 is widely used but also Abused...Not everyone needs it and I have gotten guys in great shape without it. IMO no one needs more than 50mcg a day and it should be tapered up and tapered down slowly. I dont incorporate it into my own program until about 4 weeks out. Clen can be used a number of ways. I find it pretty effective when you start with a single morning dose of 40mcg and then increase by 20mcg every 7-10 days...120 is a average peak spot but I have tinkered with higher doses with my self for periods of time. Ido a 2-3 week taper off period and I always run 1500mg L-Carnatine in TARTRATE form twice a day to prevent reseptor downgrade. ECA was the shit back in the day...add a little yohimbine HCL and you have a fat cooking cocktail. Seems real ephedrine is not easy to come by now, I have not used it in a few years.
> 
> The key is finding what works best for  YOU!!!!  Everyone is different. I think a great percentage of the population can get good results using compund exercises and training to FAILURE in an 8-12 rep range occasionly going down to 6 and up to 15. EXPERIMENT and find what works best for you!!!



Thanks PJ! Your the man bro. Good luck this year


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 11, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> awesome, glad to have you here PJ. look forward to grilling you with some tough questions
> *
> 
> what BF% are you at in this pic?*
> ...




any chance of answering my question or is it a secret?


----------



## BigJD69 (Feb 11, 2012)

PJ BRAUN said:


> I started a thread did it get removed??? huh...Yes we are on great terms.


I haven't been on Rx for a few days, the new format color drives me nuts anyway I saw you video on Facebook then went to Rx and didn't see anything. I don't go thru all the forumns just the new posts so it is prob still there!!! GOOD LUCK and I wish you nothing but the best!


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Feb 11, 2012)

PJ BRAUN said:


> Well, Hypothetically I am a gonn give you my favorite for OFFSEASON gains...Pre Contest you gotta pay for
> 
> *you can go for 4 weeks on and 4 weeks off blast periods, you can add in 100mg Tren Every other day with 10iu's NOVOLOG post workout*..*.No one needs to do more
> My favorite quote on the subject, "Test is Best"*



That right there is just, pro confirmation on why my Run n Gun method works!!

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...g-power-approach-success-oldschoollifter.html

Good to you have you PJ, Ill be seeing you this year or the next ;-)


----------



## Arnold (Feb 11, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> *what BF% are you at in this pic?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



low single digits IMO.


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 11, 2012)

Prince said:


> low single digits IMO.



that's for sure. Probably what, around 5%bf?


----------



## frontier5686 (Feb 11, 2012)

Thank PJ. I do take Lovaza 2x a day. what do u think about the keto palumbo diet.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 11, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> that's for sure. Probably what, around 5%bf?


 
By the looks of the fascia..Looks close to 3pc ish.. That's super grainy skin!


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Feb 11, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> any chance of answering my question or is it a secret?


 If I were to guess, I would say an unhealthy level...lol


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Feb 11, 2012)

I will have to post a pictue of me from the hotel at Nationals that will really freak you guys out...sadly they diddnt reward condition as much that show...oh well, thats why I'm coming in even bigger and harder!


----------



## ParadiseCup (Feb 11, 2012)

Staceyk said:


> PJ, what brand of protein shakes do you recommend to anyone on a low to no carb diet? and what tastes good : )


 i'm not PJ, but we love IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Whey Protein Isolate


----------



## ParadiseCup (Feb 11, 2012)

what shows will you be doing this year ?


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 12, 2012)

What's your take on DNP?


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Feb 12, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> I have aspirations to get into bodybuilding. I am 27 years old and very powerful in some categories. Sense you are here I might as well fire away a few questions:
> 
> 1) What are your views on the 5-8 rep range (I have a big dislike of any weight I can do for 10 reps, find it very unfulfilling)
> * I find those ranges are ideal for 3 moves and 3 moves only; Squat, bench and deadlift. The body needs to be attack with VARIETY...variety of food, variety of exercises, variety of reprs, sets, etc...*
> ...


 
I* rarely use db's heavier than 40ls for my arms and they are bigger then most people's you will ever meet. Infact Singerman started training his arms the way I do after he did a workout with me, and his arms have gotten better and better since then. I also feel that you can tell a bodybuilder who uses too much heavy weight and not enough isolation because he may be big and dense but lacks seperation and refinement. The key is a variety of all rep ranges, not just limmiting to one!* 


YOU REMIND ME OF A YOUNG PJ BRAUN...BEFORE I DESTROYED MY JOINTS AND KNEW BETTER See above and in BOLD


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Feb 12, 2012)

PJ BRAUN said:


> I will have to post a pictue of me from the hotel at Nationals that will really freak you guys out...sadly they diddnt reward condition as much that show...oh well, thats why I'm coming in even bigger and harder!


 Stay tuned...lol


ParadiseCup said:


> i'm not PJ, but we love IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Whey Protein Isolate


 Boom!


ParadiseCup said:


> what shows will you be doing this year ?


 2 are secret for now Junior Nats will be the second of the 3 


bigbenj said:


> What's your take on DNP?


 email me pjbraunfitness@yahoo.com


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Feb 12, 2012)

As promised...This was a week later then the pic In here where I was already pretty damn shredded. Best condition of my life:


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 12, 2012)

That is amazing conditioning!

Good work!

Makes me tingle inside....


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 12, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> That is amazing conditioning!
> 
> Good work!
> 
> Makes me tingle inside....



Damn nice job PJ 

I bet heavy wants to see a full frontal nude shot


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Feb 12, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> Damn nice job PJ
> 
> I bet heavy wants to see a full frontal nude shot


 
No Way, the day before a show the Crotchal region is at its all time worst!!!


----------



## benchingover500 (Feb 12, 2012)

PJ BRAUN said:


> As promised...This was a week later then the pic In here where I was already pretty damn shredded. Best condition of my life:
> View attachment 40206



great job.  What was your weight?


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Feb 12, 2012)

benchingover500 said:


> great job. What was your weight?


 Well that was taken after a day of dehydrating to make 225 at 7pm, by the time I was on stage the following afternoon I manage to be 228.5...I could have used a few more lbs to fill my legs out more.


----------



## carmineb (Feb 13, 2012)

PJ BRAUN said:


> Well, Hypothetically I am a gonn give you my favorite for OFFSEASON gains...Pre Contest you gotta pay for
> 
> I am a Test guy...Everyone can get AWESOME results running 750-1000mg or Test E or C for 8-10 weeks then simply bridge into the other...No Sustanon, its simply a compound that was designed more as a marketing drug. Now when you really wanna go hard offseason for gains that are steady and quality you can go for 4 weeks on and 4 weeks off blast periods, you can add in 100mg Tren Every other day with 10iu's NOVOLOG post workout...No one needs to do more thatn that. Its over kill. I can tell you many pros are doing WAY more...but they are the ones who usually look unhealthy.
> 
> My favoite quote on the subject, "Test is Best"


 
thank you.  As a newbie to AAS cycles, it is a breath of fresh air to hear that less is more if it is done right.knowing that just taking test with a kicker of something else ought to be enough....

I look forward to hearing more in time....


----------



## swollen (Feb 13, 2012)

That's awesome conditioning in that pic, PJ! Great job!



PJ BRAUN said:


> I* rarely use db's heavier than 40ls for my arms and they are bigger then most people's you will ever meet. Infact Singerman started training his arms the way I do after he did a workout with me, and his arms have gotten better and better since then. I also feel that you can tell a bodybuilder who uses too much heavy weight and not enough isolation because he may be big and dense but lacks seperation and refinement. The key is a variety of all rep ranges, not just limmiting to one!*



could you post the workout?..Or can you give a link to ur workouts? I'd really like to see & prob use 'em, lol


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Feb 13, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## kboy (Feb 13, 2012)

PJ welcome Bro,am honored to be part of this board with professionals like you. 

Good luck on the future plans.


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Feb 13, 2012)

frontier5686 said:


> Thank PJ. I do take Lovaza 2x a day. what do u think about the keto palumbo diet.


 This would be a great diet for you, it will help your drop those triglycerides even more. Mpst people with this condition are very insulin sensitive and should be eating a mediterranian style or even more aggressive Ketogenic style diet.


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 15, 2012)

PJ BRAUN said:


> Awww thanks so much Tracy, I was elated to see you get your pro card in WPD, it was great to be there and watch a person who not only has a great body, but also a great heart get rewarded!


 
Thank you!  Coming from you, that means a lot to me.


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Feb 15, 2012)

IslandGirl said:


> Thank you! Coming from you, that means a lot to me.


 Wouldnt say it if I diddnt mean it!


----------



## ItsMrGreen (Feb 16, 2012)

Great to have you on IM Pj! I have a quick question i saw your post about you hypoterical off-season cycle and i was wondering what your opinion on deca was for an off season cycle.


----------



## fit4life (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi and welcome its great to have you around. Looking forward in your advice and progress for your 3 shows over the next 16 weeks.


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Feb 17, 2012)

ItsMrGreen said:


> Great to have you on IM Pj! I have a quick question i saw your post about you hypoterical off-season cycle and i was wondering what your opinion on deca was for an off season cycle.


 Great anabolic. Keep dose low, you dont need much, guys get crazy with it, and then you know what happens?? You lose your manhood. 300-400mg a week tops gets great results! 


fit4life said:


> Hi and welcome its great to have you around. Looking forward in your advice and progress for your 3 shows over the next 16 weeks.


 Thank you!!!


----------



## ItsMrGreen (Feb 17, 2012)

PJ BRAUN said:


> Great anabolic. Keep dose low, you dont need much, guys get crazy with it, and then you know what happens?? You lose your manhood. 300-400mg a week tops gets great results!



haha yeah happened to a buddy of mine because someone gave him bad advice, but thats where i was going to keep the dosage at around 250-300mgs/week, Thanks.


----------



## swollen (Feb 17, 2012)

Sup PJ, what's you take on a mix of compounds.. I was want'n to do a cut, & I see members talk about a prop/mast/tren "cut mix". Would this be something that you would concider, or just get the 3 separately? And would you only take those 3 if you were planing to lean out, or add something?


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Feb 19, 2012)

swollen said:


> Sup PJ, what's you take on a mix of compounds.. I was want'n to do a cut, & I see members talk about a prop/mast/tren "cut mix". Would this be something that you would concider, or just get the 3 separately? And would you only take those 3 if you were planing to lean out, or add something?


 All 3 supps are good in there own right an certain times. I do not like Prop personally because it has to be administerd so frequently and causes pain when I do it. As far as the other 2, tren is awesome, it makes you stronger, bigger and harder all at once. Masteron has its place pre contest but unless your bodyfat is under say...7% you wont really notice the benefis of it. If your dieting hard I would say you could add in the mastron when your lean, personally I reccommend sticking with regular test C or E with the tren.


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Feb 19, 2012)

PJ- What's your opinion of pre-workout insulin use vs Post workout?


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Feb 19, 2012)

Aaron Singerman said:


> PJ- What's your opinion of pre-workout insulin use vs Post workout?


 
It can be used effectively both ways but must be done with 2 important details:

1- You need to use fast acting insulin like Humalog or Novolog
2- you need to have the right amount of carbs present with your pre and post workout meals. 

If your gonna do it pre workout I think its best do do it close to your workout to maximize the shuttle of glycogen into your muscles. Postworkut it canbe a great recovery aid when most of us are taking in lots of carbs anyway!


----------



## zachdg (Feb 19, 2012)

Hey PJ, how long does a typical offseason cycle last for you? And what do you think of re-comp cycles (IE test/deca for 8 wks then test tren for the next 8). Thanks!


----------



## THerz9 (Feb 19, 2012)

yo bro so a few months ago i was runnin trenE/testE/eq in my offseason; added the tren in the last few months of my offseason at about 300-400/wk.. never had problems before, but i had some pretty rough acne forming on my shoulders. so now i am 10 wks out from my competition, and im still fighting the acne/dark marks with some improvements. anything you reccommend really facilitate my recovery from it??


----------



## JJCam (Feb 19, 2012)

Yh I've always wondered how so many pros have such good skin with all the anabolic supplementation!?? Accutane? Anti biotics? rigourous skin care? I ran Test E @ 300mg a wk and suffered some pretty nasty acne on my back and shoulders post cycle. Any advice greatly appreciated PJ.


----------



## filamsterguy29 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi there PJ Braun!
     I just want to ask you a bit about some workout I may do which I'm pretty sure would work for me. Just have a little problem earning some shape and mass around my outer pecs (the outer edges of it near the armpits). What workouts would I need to include to define it more? I currently do weighted dips, decline presses and flyes for that.Appreciate whatever you can give for this bro. More power and muscle for you dude =).


----------



## dutchmaster454 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hey PJ, what do you think about Deca and EQ same cycle ?


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Feb 19, 2012)

zachdg said:


> Hey PJ, how long does a typical offseason cycle last for you? And what do you think of re-comp cycles (IE test/deca for 8 wks then test tren for the next 8). Thanks!


 I usually only come off once a year for a few months. I like to do long test cycles and I only really mess with low dose deca or eq added to the cycles...it depends on your goals and what you are doing. When I compete I put my body through a lot so in the off season I am pretty moderate to conservative. 


THerz9 said:


> yo bro so a few months ago i was runnin trenE/testE/eq in my offseason; added the tren in the last few months of my offseason at about 300-400/wk.. never had problems before, but i had some pretty rough acne forming on my shoulders. so now i am 10 wks out from my competition, and im still fighting the acne/dark marks with some improvements. anything you reccommend really facilitate my recovery from it??


You are probably having 2 things go on: too much androgen activity resulting in aromatasation and also some excess progestrine build up...Both can lead t acne. Get on some arimidex and it will help greatly. 



JJCam said:


> Yh I've always wondered how so many pros have such good skin with all the anabolic supplementation!?? Accutane? Anti biotics? rigourous skin care? I ran Test E @ 300mg a wk and suffered some pretty nasty acne on my back and shoulders post cycle. Any advice greatly appreciated PJ.


Much of it is genetic but I find if you break you dose down (no matter how heavy or small it may be) into multiple weekly shots it helps greatly because you are going to have much more even hormone levels in your blood regardless of the ester your using! 



filamsterguy29 said:


> Hi there PJ Braun!
> I just want to ask you a bit about some workout I may do which I'm pretty sure would work for me. Just have a little problem earning some shape and mass around my outer pecs (the outer edges of it near the armpits). What workouts would I need to include to define it more? I currently do weighted dips, decline presses and flyes for that.Appreciate whatever you can give for this bro. More power and muscle for you dude =).


Good old flat barbell pench press will help! Form is key. Also try pre exhausting your pecs with some FLAT flys or PEC DECK first and then do your regular routine. 



dutchmaster454 said:


> Hey PJ, what do you think about Deca and EQ same cycle ?


Kinda like eating mcdonalds and burger king in the same meal, lol...I have seen guys do it, If so I thinkthe deca sose should be very low, say 200mg a week and the sndrogens should be twice that!


----------



## garnislitton (Feb 19, 2012)

I am too eager to know your Hypothetically cycle.


----------



## swollen (Feb 20, 2012)

*Appreciate it, Braun*



PJ BRAUN said:


> All 3 supps are good in there own right an certain times. I do not like Prop personally because it has to be administerd so frequently and causes pain when I do it. As far as the other 2, tren is awesome, it makes you stronger, bigger and harder all at once. Masteron has its place pre contest but unless your bodyfat is under say...7% you wont really notice the benefis of it. If your dieting hard I would say you could add in the mastron when your lean, personally I reccommend sticking with regular test C or E with the tren.



Thanks for this, PJ, & ur knowledge...you answer'd exactly what I need'd to know.


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Feb 20, 2012)

garnislitton said:


> I am too eager to know your Hypothetically cycle.


 How eager?  


swollen said:


> Thanks for this, PJ, & ur knowledge...you answer'd exactly what I need'd to know.


 You are very welcome! Be safe!


----------



## chucky1 (Feb 20, 2012)

nice to have you here bro, you sound like you *definitely *know your shit, Im looking forword to reading your posts. thanks for you honesty brother


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks chucky1


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 20, 2012)

How many years of hard training did you do naturally before starting anabolics?


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Feb 20, 2012)

vibrant said:


> how many years of hard training did you do naturally before starting anabolics?


 10!


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Feb 20, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> How many years of hard training did you do naturally before starting anabolics?


 Many of these kids start way too early...these teen champs that are juiced to the gills...I would prefer to not work with someone that young that is that enthusiastic about taking hormones, I have turned business away in that area before. Anabolic steroids are best used on trained, mature muscle. And as a teen your natural test is so hi its foolish to mess with that.


----------



## cg89 (Feb 20, 2012)

YouTube Video










Who is the scrawny kid in the back ground when its not playing? And why is he there


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 21, 2012)

Welcome PJ,

I know you prep females.  What are your thoughts on AAS and females? 

Thanks


----------



## Calves of Steel (Feb 21, 2012)

How would you time GH and insulin? I've been experimenting with both preworkout, both postworkout, both before and after at half dose, GH before and slin after, never really noticed a difference in results. How do you recommend timing them for optimal muscle growth?


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Feb 21, 2012)

cg89 said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lmao 


Gena Marie said:


> Welcome PJ,
> 
> I know you prep females. What are your thoughts on AAS and females?
> 
> Thanks


 Depends on the goal of the female. I am very conservative, especially with woman. Bikini- No anabolics...sometimes figure  girls can use a mild dose of Anavar (10mg) daily and thats about all I would reccommend. WPD can use anywhere from 10 or 20mg a day or ZERO if they are a bodybuilder sown sizing for wpd. I do not like to use androgens on my FBB and if they insist on using them and are not top 3 national level competitors I will usually direct them elsewhere. Anavar is very safe, winstrol in low doses as well as primobolan in low doses are also safe. The biggest component over the actual anabolics is Nolvadex, this is the most common supplement in the female side of the sport. 


Calves of Steel said:


> How would you time GH and insulin? I've been experimenting with both preworkout, both postworkout, both before and after at half dose, GH before and slin after, never really noticed a difference in results. How do you recommend timing them for optimal muscle growth?


 Gh always first thing in the am. Thats it...
Insulin post workout. I dont feel most should use insulin its risky and unless your top in the world can get by just find without it.


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (Feb 22, 2012)

Hey PJ I gotta question for ya.

I'm 5'11" 202lb right now, and when I go out in public, I feel pretty damn good. I think I have decent size and shape. The general public is filled with people who dont lift anyway, so I feel like I do stand out. So im wondering...

Whats it like walking around, knowing you are bigger and more conditioned than 99% of the people you see on a daily basis? I know I feel great, but your just on another level. I'm willing to bet there's no amount of Test that can bring confidence to the level that yours is at. All those years of growing... daily compliments... strength increasing...getting sponsored.. etc.. What has that experience been like for ya?


----------



## Curt James (Feb 22, 2012)

PJ, _what's your favorite color?_






YouTube Video


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Feb 22, 2012)

MrSaturatedFat said:


> Hey PJ I gotta question for ya.
> 
> I'm 5'11" 202lb right now, and when I go out in public, I feel pretty damn good. I think I have decent size and shape. The general public is filled with people who dont lift anyway, so I feel like I do stand out. So im wondering...
> 
> Whats it like walking around, knowing you are bigger and more conditioned than 99% of the people you see on a daily basis? I know I feel great, but your just on another level. I'm willing to bet there's no amount of Test that can bring confidence to the level that yours is at. All those years of growing... daily compliments... strength increasing...getting sponsored.. etc.. What has that experience been like for ya?


 Eh, lol...I suppose its cool. I never got into it because of what others think...Lots of people think its gross or dont understand. Lots of gay men love it, and yes lots of woman love it too. I dont even realize how Abnormal I am though...and to be honest when I retire from the stage I am going to downsize considerably cus its just plain tiring carrying the weight around all day and I miss being athletic. I really just love to train. I ove to try new things and test my limits. I like to see the changes in my self. Its a personal quest I guess because I am never happy with what I see in teh mirror so I strive to cosistently change it. I suppose thats whay makes me keep going hard after 17 years! 


Curt James said:


> PJ, _what's your favorite color?_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 LMAO Green...Excellent movie...Your the F'n man Curt!


----------



## bmgrajeda (Feb 23, 2012)

PJ, what is your opinion on full body workouts, like HST style? Thanks!


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Feb 23, 2012)

bmgrajeda said:


> PJ, what is your opinion on full body workouts, like HST style? Thanks!


 Depending on your goals, long term and short, they have there place...done consistently wont be optimal for muscle gain.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Feb 24, 2012)

sup man, looking huge! Got one question!?

The past year or so i have been dealing with some very bad cystic acne from gear. During the cruise the acne tapers down, and when i up my test to 750mg range, it flairs up again bad. Like, to the point where not only do i not wear tank tops to the gym, but i now no longer ever wear WHITE shirts due to the 50% probability that my white shirt will become stained red in blood during certain lifts(lying on bench, dumbbell press, leg press, etc.) from the cystic acne. Very graphic, sorry about that. 

So my question is, have you ever had any acne problems since you began bodybuilding?
Have you or any of your friends had to use accutane to combat it? 

Thanks!


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Feb 24, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> sup man, looking huge! Got one question!?
> 
> The past year or so i have been dealing with some very bad cystic acne from gear. During the cruise the acne tapers down, and when i up my test to 750mg range, it flairs up again bad. Like, to the point where not only do i not wear tank tops to the gym, but i now no longer ever wear WHITE shirts due to the 50% probability that my white shirt will become stained red in blood during certain lifts(lying on bench, dumbbell press, leg press, etc.) from the cystic acne. Very graphic, sorry about that.
> 
> ...


 
Myself, no, but I had a client who had to go on a very aggressive Accutane protocol for months to get his to calm down. He had the worse case of Acne I have ever seen. I feel part of his problem was starting an aggressive drug protocol at a young age (22)I dont think younger guys should be using Anabolics like that. One thing you can try first is some strong Antibiotics. Augmentin would be the choice here. Also be sure to be on a regular schedul of injections consistently rather then doing just one big shot. Seek medical attention when you have bad issues like that your body is telling you something!


----------



## oufinny (Feb 24, 2012)

I would give this a try, long term dosing of antibiotics carries a lot of its own risks; least mentioned but most important is the killing off of good intestinal flora that leads to proper digestion of key nutrients.

Black Lion Research Acnedren

This is what I would try, I keep hearing rave reviews and the main ingredient is a high dose of B5, a lot less risk there than long term accutane or antibiotics.


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Feb 25, 2012)

People who are reading PJ's thread: 

PJ is knowledgeable, and he will help you, BUT, PJ is only good... Not great. 

If you want greatness, please check out MY thread:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/e...singerman-national-ironmaglabs-spokesman.html


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Feb 25, 2012)

oufinny said:


> I would give this a try, long term dosing of antibiotics carries a lot of its own risks; least mentioned but most important is the killing off of good intestinal flora that leads to proper digestion of key nutrients.
> 
> Black Lion Research Acnedren
> 
> This is what I would try, I keep hearing rave reviews and the main ingredient is a high dose of B5, a lot less risk there than long term accutane or antibiotics.


 Thats what you would do...the thing is he did not come into your Q and A and ask you...he came into mine.  

For the record I dont condone the use of antibiotics, but most bad acne is essentailly an infection of the skin that can be cured with medication, that may however be toxic on the liver in instances like Accutane, but does work and wipe the problem out for good. Antibiotics on the other hand are a short term vure. If using antibiotics for 7 days or so and no change in condition has occured then odds are your not going to benefit doing them any longr.


----------



## bmgrajeda (Feb 28, 2012)

PJ BRAUN said:


> Depending on your goals, long term and short, they have there place...done consistently wont be optimal for muscle gain.


Thanks for the reply. I know diet is key, trying to lose some lard. Lol. I was just wanting to try something else other than the traditional split routine.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Feb 28, 2012)

What are your off season measurements for neck, chest, arms, forearms, waist, legs and calves?


----------



## Saney (Feb 28, 2012)

Aaron Singerman said:


> People who are reading PJ's thread:
> 
> PJ is knowledgeable, and he will help you, BUT, PJ is only good... Not great.
> 
> ...



Agreed!

PJ has Noob written all over


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Feb 28, 2012)

bmgrajeda said:


> Thanks for the reply. I know diet is key, trying to lose some lard. Lol. I was just wanting to try something else other than the traditional split routine.


 I like to say diet is 80% of your success regardless of goals!


ANIMALHAUS said:


> What are your off season measurements for neck, chest, arms, forearms, waist, legs and calves?


 Not too sure...My waist stays pretty small though and my neck is abnormally large, I have to buy dress shrts with 20plus inch necks if I want to button them. sucks 


Silver_Back said:


> Agreed!
> 
> PJ has Noob written all over


 I'm learning!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 28, 2012)

Aaron Singerman said:


> People who are reading PJ's thread:
> 
> PJ is knowledgeable, and he will help you, BUT, PJ is only good... Not great.
> 
> ...


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Feb 28, 2012)

Prince said:


>


 He's just using the braunster to try to get more views on his thread thats lagging WAY behind mine...


----------



## ebn2002 (Feb 29, 2012)

PJ,

I noticed in your methadrol experiment thread you detailed your chest routine.  The rep ranges were higher than I expected, 12-20, and close to the way I prefer to train, but everything I read is about the 6-12 rep range.

Like everyone else here, I would really like to see your routine with rep ranges!

Thanks for all the info you provide also.


----------



## TheCongregation (Feb 29, 2012)

PJ

What is your opinion of ALRI's Humapro? Do you buy their claims?


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 3, 2012)

Have you ever heard of bodybuilders drinking breast milk? My wife is on lots of female based forums and has heard of people selling for $2 an ounce to bodybuilders.


----------



## Pork Chop (Mar 4, 2012)

what do you think of guys who *admit* they use 1,000mg of test per day?
do you think most guys lie and say they use 1,000 per week when they are really using 1,000 per day?


----------



## Saney (Mar 4, 2012)

I have a question for PJ

Why aren't you taller?


----------



## Pitbull44 (Mar 4, 2012)

PJ whats your thoughts on running tren at a higher dose than test? Thanks


----------



## fizerb (Mar 5, 2012)

Any suggestions on where to find jeans that fit?


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Mar 6, 2012)

ebn2002 said:


> PJ,
> 
> I noticed in your methadrol experiment thread you detailed your chest routine. The rep ranges were higher than I expected, 12-20, and close to the way I prefer to train, but everything I read is about the 6-12 rep range.
> 
> ...


 I switch it up all the time to be honest but I only go heavy (6-8 reps) about once a month now because of my injuries. I feel the volume really works for me. Most workouts I detail for clients are in a 8-12 rep range. I started out as a powerlifter doing sets of 1,3 and 5 so I built a good foundation at an early age!


TheCongregation said:


> PJ
> 
> What is your opinion of ALRI's Humapro? Do you buy their claims?


 I like it, I am not opposed to it, but I would not use it to REPLACE a meal. 


returnofthdragon said:


> Have you ever heard of bodybuilders drinking breast milk? My wife is on lots of female based forums and has heard of people selling for $2 an ounce to bodybuilders.


 Yes its super anabolic and loaded with colustrum, but thats only for about the first 2 weeks and its not gonna make you grow like crazy, lol 


Pork Chop said:


> what do you think of guys who *admit* they use 1,000mg of test per day?
> do you think most guys lie and say they use 1,000 per week when they are really using 1,000 per day?


 I have never heard of anyone using that high ever!!! Highest dose I ever heard from a pro was 4g a week which blew my mind but then again he was freaking huge!!! No one needs that much...


Silver_Back said:


> I have a question for PJ
> 
> Why aren't you taller?


 Genetics brother, genetics...Thats why I bodybuild instead of play a real sport  


Pitbull44 said:


> PJ whats your thoughts on running tren at a higher dose than test? Thanks


 Not necessary. You dont need alot of tren its very strong! 


nutza999 said:


> How You can do? very amazing.
> treadmill


 


fizerb said:


> Any suggestions on where to find jeans that fit?


 I like Lucky brand loose fit!!


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 6, 2012)

PJ BRAUN said:


> Yes its super anabolic and loaded with colustrum, but thats only for about the first 2 weeks and its not gonna make you grow like crazy, lol



Well damn.  I have an in house supplier, but it's been making milk for a year. Good protein shakes though.


----------



## Calves of Steel (Mar 6, 2012)

PJ...how much did you weigh at the arnold? I got a pic with you and I was 243 that day but you looked twice my size!


----------



## ctr10 (Mar 6, 2012)

PJ can you works abdominals every day, I once heard that it was the only muscle you could work everyday, then I read a article in Men's Health that said you shouldn't


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Mar 6, 2012)

Hey PJ. Didn't get a chance to find you at the Arnold. Did you see Jeann L from Jan Tana? I told her you were on the board and she said you were a pain in the butt Lol.   Hope everything is well bro!!


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Mar 6, 2012)

returnofthdragon said:


> Well damn. I have an in house supplier, but it's been making milk for a year. Good protein shakes though.


 hahahaha Awesome, I will be taking advantage of that when the time comes...sorry baby braun daddy needs this, lol 


Calves of Steel said:


> PJ...how much did you weigh at the arnold? I got a pic with you and I was 243 that day but you looked twice my size!


 I went out there at 253, came home 246...happens every year, impossible to keep your weight up there! This sound silly but I have really small bones so I look heavier than I really am. Wheres the pic of us?!


ctr10 said:


> PJ can you works abdominals every day, I once heard that it was the only muscle you could work everyday, then I read a article in Men's Health that said you shouldn't


 No thaqts ridiculous, nothing should be trained every day


hypo_glycemic said:


> Hey PJ. Didn't get a chance to find you at the Arnold. Did you see Jeann L from Jan Tana? I told her you were on the board and she said you were a pain in the butt Lol. Hope everything is well bro!!


 haha ME?!?!! Shes a way bigger pain in the butt!! lmao I did not see her


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Mar 7, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> Hey PJ. Didn't get a chance to find you at the Arnold. Did you see Jeann L from Jan Tana? I told her you were on the board and she said you were a pain in the butt Lol.   Hope everything is well bro!!



Lmao. Too funny.


----------



## bmgrajeda (Mar 7, 2012)

PJ,
      What is your opinion about SARMS?


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Mar 8, 2012)

Aaron Singerman said:


> Lmao. Too funny.


 Right?!


bmgrajeda said:


> PJ,
> What is your opinion about SARMS?


 In theory they are going to blast the sport to a whole new level...but no one has put a legit product out yet...Until perhpas now with IRONMAGLABS...I hope they do!


----------



## bmgrajeda (Mar 8, 2012)

PJ BRAUN said:


> Right?!
> 
> In theory they are going to blast the sport to a whole new level...but no one has put a legit product out yet...Until perhpas now with IRONMAGLABS...I hope they do!


 

 Me too!! Can't wait for Osta Rx!


----------



## HAASMASS (Mar 9, 2012)

Hey PJ, I wanted to know if you really ever cycle off completely? I mean I've seen an interview with flex wheeler and he said from the time he was 18 years old until he was finished being competitive he stayed on. He also said he dosage soared between 1-3 grams a week.. Is this the norm for guys that plan on making it to the pro's? thanks!


----------



## Arnold (Mar 10, 2012)

*PJ Braun gets A.R.T. from Derik Farsworth*

*PJ Braun gets A.R.T. from Derik Farsworth   *






YouTube Video


----------



## Arnold (Mar 10, 2012)




----------



## PJ BRAUN (Mar 11, 2012)

HAASMASS said:


> Hey PJ, I wanted to know if you really ever cycle off completely? I mean I've seen an interview with flex wheeler and he said from the time he was 18 years old until he was finished being competitive he stayed on. He also said he dosage soared between 1-3 grams a week.. Is this the norm for guys that plan on making it to the pro's? thanks!


 Everyone even ELITE level pros shpuld come off at least ONCE a year for 8-10 weeks. Most guys I know do, but then again many could be lying. I think its def a good idea!!


Prince said:


> *PJ Braun gets A.R.T. from Derik Farsworth *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Prince said:


>


 Thanks Prince!


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Mar 12, 2012)

PJ, random ass question just for fun.

Would you get IronMagLabs tattoo'd across your entire back if your bodybuilding expenses were covered for your entire career!!?


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Mar 12, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> PJ, random ass question just for fun.
> 
> Would you get IronMagLabs tattoo'd across your entire back if your bodybuilding expenses were covered for your entire career!!?


 LOl, no...tatoos are not for me. haha


----------



## JocWil (Mar 12, 2012)

Hey BJ, I am noticing that my right side is growing a lot better than my left. What can I do to get my left side to catch up and how do I keep it from happening anymore? I try keep it all isolated with dumbbells when I can with lifts. Just noticing a visual size difference and the tape confirmed it. It is the left side that oddly had better endurance and can be stronger during a lift!


----------



## JocWil (Mar 13, 2012)

Hey PJ, I don't think I posted my question right last night. Not seeing it on here. I was doing Kris Gethin's 12 week plan on bodybuilding.com and stopped gaining weight so I switched to the "Blood and Guts" 6 week trainer. Really just trying to bulk and keep the gains constant and consistent. Seems like my right side is bigger than my left. It's most noticeable in my lats. How do I get my lats to even out in size?


----------



## Saney (Mar 13, 2012)

PJ, you're a big guy. Don't know your height tho.

Anyway, my question for you is. What are your feelings on Trenbolone?


----------



## Arnold (Mar 13, 2012)

5' 9"


----------



## drizzyjake (Mar 13, 2012)

hey p.j.! i have been following you on fb for awhile! i have been lifting seriously for about 3 years. i had to have a surgery and then got sick and was in the hospital and couldnt lift for about 3 months. i am just getting back into it. would it be ok to go ahead and start my cycle or should i wait and get back into awhile. i just dont wanna effect my natural gains later on. also i would like to pay you and get your thoughts on pre contest cycles and how do you get so vascular? what seperates you guys from everyday guys at local gyms? like u guys are on another level!


----------



## Curt James (Mar 13, 2012)

Aaron Singerman said:


> People who are reading PJ's thread:
> 
> *PJ is knowledgeable, and he will help you, BUT, PJ is only good... Not great.
> 
> ...



Argumentative trolling or spam? 

...





Silver_Back said:


> I have a question for PJ
> 
> Why aren't you taller?



Muscles _compress _people?

(This is why I am eight feet tall. )


----------



## Curt James (Mar 13, 2012)

And this was posted in 2011, but I wanted to add it to this thread.

PJ Braun and Juan "Diesel" Morel appear in MuscleMag's special collector edition titled "MASS"!

*Winter 2011 MuscleMag Anabolic Size & Strength (M.A.S.S.) Collector's Issue:*
















Congratulations on the coverage to PJ and Juan Diesel!


----------



## JocWil (Mar 13, 2012)

JocWil said:


> Hey PJ, I don't think I posted my question right last night. Not seeing it on here. I was doing Kris Gethin's 12 week plan on bodybuilding.com and stopped gaining weight so I switched to the "Blood and Guts" 6 week trainer. Really just trying to bulk and keep the gains constant and consistent. Seems like my right side is bigger than my left. It's most noticeable in my lats. How do I get my lats to even out in size?


oh, there they are back to back. Sorry for the repeater


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Mar 14, 2012)

JocWil said:


> Hey BJ, I am noticing that my right side is growing a lot better than my left. What can I do to get my left side to catch up and how do I keep it from happening anymore? I try keep it all isolated with dumbbells when I can with lifts. Just noticing a visual size difference and the tape confirmed it. It is the left side that oddly had better endurance and can be stronger during a lift!


 Just keep doing Unilateral exercises anc concentrate more on the weaker side...you will even out in time! 


JocWil said:


> Hey PJ, I don't think I posted my question right last night. Not seeing it on here. I was doing Kris Gethin's 12 week plan on bodybuilding.com and stopped gaining weight so I switched to the "Blood and Guts" 6 week trainer. Really just trying to bulk and keep the gains constant and consistent. Seems like my right side is bigger than my left. It's most noticeable in my lats. How do I get my lats to even out in size?


 See above!


Silver_Back said:


> PJ, you're a big guy. Don't know your height tho.
> 
> Anyway, my question for you is. What are your feelings on Trenbolone?


 just under 5'11 and its good. 


Prince said:


> 5' 9"


 5'9"?! shhhhhh I'm 5'11''


drizzyjake said:


> hey p.j.! i have been following you on fb for awhile! i have been lifting seriously for about 3 years. i had to have a surgery and then got sick and was in the hospital and couldnt lift for about 3 months. i am just getting back into it. would it be ok to go ahead and start my cycle or should i wait and get back into awhile. i just dont wanna effect my natural gains later on. also i would like to pay you and get your thoughts on pre contest cycles and how do you get so vascular? what seperates you guys from everyday guys at local gyms? like u guys are on another level!


 email me pjbraunfitness@yahoo.com


Curt James said:


> And this was posted in 2011, but I wanted to add it to this thread.
> 
> PJ Braun and Juan "Diesel" Morel appear in MuscleMag's special collector edition titled "MASS"!
> 
> ...


 Thanks Curt!


----------



## zeus101 (Mar 14, 2012)

PJ whats your outlook on Pre-Wrkout drinks .... stimulant or no stimulant?


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Mar 14, 2012)

zeus101 said:


> PJ whats your outlook on Pre-Wrkout drinks .... stimulant or no stimulant?


 Love stimulants for big days like legs. Stuff like arms and shoulders I just pound a cup of coffee.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 14, 2012)

LOL, sorry I thought you were only 5' 9".


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Mar 15, 2012)

Prince said:


> LOL, sorry I thought you were only 5' 9".


 Damn if I was I'd proably be pro now! Gotta fill those extra 2inches of leg space out!


----------



## zeus101 (Mar 15, 2012)

PJ, do you think that higher MG in compounds are reliable or just for marketing...when running a gram of test a week requires multiple pinz when you could get test 500 for less pinning... whats your outlook?


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Mar 16, 2012)

zeus101 said:


> PJ, do you think that higher MG in compounds are reliable or just for marketing...when running a gram of test a week requires multiple pinz when you could get test 500 for less pinning... whats your outlook?


 Def Marketing...to keep that much compound stable in 1ML would require so much concentration and excess alcohol...I wouldnt mess with anything like that.


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 16, 2012)

Pj,
Whats your thoughts on nolva supposedly causing progesterone sides if used while on trenbolone?


----------



## swollen (Mar 16, 2012)

Hey Braun,

I've heard this before, & just want to hear ur thoughts...
When cruise'n, have you ever took clomid? Or would it be pointless?


----------



## BP2000 (Mar 16, 2012)

PJ I heard Singerman was in court and that his legs were suing for non-support.


----------



## TwisT (Mar 16, 2012)

Prince said:


>



Looking great


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Mar 16, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> Pj,
> Whats your thoughts on nolva supposedly causing progesterone sides if used while on trenbolone?


 Tren can cause progesterone sides regardless, if your sensitive you would use arimidex with it, not Nolvadex


swollen said:


> Hey Braun,
> 
> I've heard this before, & just want to hear ur thoughts...
> When cruise'n, have you ever took clomid? Or would it be pointless?


 200mg per week cruise some clomid for 2-3 weeks can be quite benificial


BP2000 said:


> PJ I heard Singerman was in court and that his legs were suing for non-support.


 hahahaha 


TwisT said:


> Looking great


 Thanks!!


----------



## dutchmaster454 (Mar 17, 2012)

pj when is your next competition man? excited to see you on stage.


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Mar 18, 2012)

dutchmaster454 said:


> pj when is your next competition man? excited to see you on stage.


This summer brother!! Stay tuned!!


----------



## Arnold (Mar 19, 2012)

Arnold Classic 2012 Interview with PJ Braun - YouTube


----------



## zeus101 (Mar 19, 2012)

PJ do you think GH dosages should vary on the age of the person taking them?  Whats the best way for building mass when pinning GH once a day twice a day... only post workout? 

thanks


----------



## Pork Chop (Mar 20, 2012)

BP2000 said:


> PJ I heard Singerman was in court and that his legs were suing for non-support.



oh hell,  LOL


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Mar 21, 2012)

zeus101 said:


> PJ do you think GH dosages should vary on the age of the person taking them?  Whats the best way for building mass when pinning GH once a day twice a day... only post workout?
> 
> thanks


Yes I feel that the dosage should be adjusted to the individual and the individuals needs. The average 40 yer old man will get amazing results from 1-2 iu's a day. For hardcore bodybuilding I think 2-4ius will yield great results for everyone. GH should be taken first thing in the morning as soon as you wake up!


----------



## Livebig14 (Mar 21, 2012)

PJ, what does an average offseason diet day look like for you?  Just wondering how much food you eat to maintain that size?


----------



## charley (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## PJ BRAUN (Mar 23, 2012)

Livebig14 said:


> PJ, what does an average offseason diet day look like for you?  Just wondering how much food you eat to maintain that size?


My off season diet is all over the place because i like to eat out alot, some times more than once a day. 
This would be an average day:

Meal 1- 8oz 93% lean ground turkey, 2 whole eggs, and a serving of microwaveable mac and cheese
Meal 2- 8oz ground turkey and a bag of Uncle bens rice pilaf
Meal 3- 5og whey and 50g karbolyn (pre workout)
Meal 4- 50g whey and 50g Karbolyn, 20oz gatorade (post workout)
meal 5- Carls Jr- a couple burgers, I really like the 6 dollar Guacomali burger and the Steakhouse burger
Meal 6- repeat meal 2
Meal 7- 50-75g whey and 1-2 tbs Pb

I snack on almonds alot. I have sushi a few times a week.


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 23, 2012)

Carls Jr. Six Dollar Steakhouse


----------



## Livebig14 (Mar 23, 2012)

thanks brotha.  Thats a lot of food.  No Carls Jr. near me but I hit up McDonalds or BK once in a while


----------



## kridonas (Mar 25, 2012)

PJ BRAUN said:


> My off season diet is all over the place because i like to eat out alot, some times more than once a day.
> This would be an average day:
> 
> Meal 1- 8oz 93% lean ground turkey, 2 whole eggs, and a serving of microwaveable mac and cheese
> ...



How long you eat your meal5 after meal4?
Do you believe that when insulin is active you have to avoid fats from food as much as possible?

How does your precontest diet, you've just started, looks like?

What's your opinion on gh relising peptides? (ghrp6,ghrp2,ipamorelin)

Thanks, PJ.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 25, 2012)

PJ Braun Shoulder Training - 1 Week Pre-Diet - YouTube


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Mar 25, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> Carls Jr. Six Dollar Steakhouse


So good!


Livebig14 said:


> thanks brotha.  Thats a lot of food.  No Carls Jr. near me but I hit up McDonalds or BK once in a while


Mcdonalds is classic!


kridonas said:


> How long you eat your meal5 after meal4?
> Do you believe that when insulin is active you have to avoid fats from food as much as possible?
> about 90 min and No, insulin does not discriminate.
> 
> ...





Prince said:


> PJ Braun Shoulder Training - 1 Week Pre-Diet - YouTube


----------



## zachdg (Mar 25, 2012)

Hey PJ, curious to know what your blood pressure averages around? perhaps in comparison to pre-comp as opposed to cruise mode off season. Cholesterol too. Thanks brotha.


----------



## drizzyjake (Mar 27, 2012)

Can u Run Etest, deca, and tren


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Mar 28, 2012)

zachdg said:


> Hey PJ, curious to know what your blood pressure averages around? perhaps in comparison to pre-comp as opposed to cruise mode off season. Cholesterol too. Thanks brotha.


I am in the healthy range always for blood pressure. As for the cholesterol, the HDl always gets low pre contest then comes back to a healhier range over time. 


drizzyjake said:


> Can u Run Etest, deca, and tren


Deca and tren together is risky. I would do one or the other.


----------



## tinyshrek (Mar 28, 2012)

Pj do you know of any good detoxes post contest to get the system healed up and healthy?


----------



## drizzyjake (Mar 28, 2012)

What support supps. Would u recommend with tren, win, or Clen,? And is there any thing I could take to promote gains while on test and deca?


----------



## drizzyjake (Mar 28, 2012)

Also how much tren would u suggest end every other day injections ?


----------



## Arnold (Mar 28, 2012)

IronMagLabs Athlete PJ Braun Posing 14 Weeks Out of NPC Jr. National - YouTube


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Mar 29, 2012)

tinyshrek said:


> Pj do you know of any good detoxes post contest to get the system healed up and healthy?


Depends on what your trying to "detox"


drizzyjake said:


> What support supps. Would u recommend with tren, win, or Clen,? And is there any thing I could take to promote gains while on test and deca?


Depends on your goals and what you are doing...


drizzyjake said:


> Also how much tren would u suggest end every other day injections ?


75-100mg E.O.D.


----------



## zeus101 (Mar 30, 2012)

PJ, what's your opinion on sub Q injection with GH vs intramuscular injection?


----------



## HAASMASS (Apr 1, 2012)

Hey PJ, could you please explain why your against running deca and tren at the same time? Ive always wondered why people say running 2 19-nor is a bad idea. Also what do you think about running tren, test, anadrol 50 for a bulk cycle?


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Apr 3, 2012)

Whatcha got, Braun?


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Apr 3, 2012)

zeus101 said:


> PJ, what's your opinion on sub Q injection with GH vs intramuscular injection?


Its designed to do Sub Q!


HAASMASS said:


> Hey PJ, could you please explain why your against running deca and tren at the same time? Ive always wondered why people say running 2 19-nor is a bad idea. Also what do you think about running tren, test, anadrol 50 for a bulk cycle?


Too much progesterone conversion....I have actually done that bulk cycle before with stellar results just dont go overboad and make it short and sweet 


Aaron Singerman said:


> Whatcha got, Braun?
> 
> Stay tuned.


----------



## Sloh (Apr 3, 2012)

Hey PJ,

Heard you are training at world in SD now.  That's awesome!

I used to train there and Derik helped me quite a bit for my first show.  He also put me through some ART pain hahaha.  Unfortunately, I had to move b/c I attending medical school elsewhere now.  Really miss that place!

Here I am a couple weeks before my first show 2 years ago.  I'm sure you recognize the posing area.







Here are some pics of me about half a month ago.
















II do think I am capping out my natural potential and would like to throw  gear into the mix to see if I can put on more size to become a national level welterweight  competitor.  In the pics above I am around 150-155 at a height or 5'5.5. I'm 23 years old right now.

I've yet to complete my first cycle yet. I'm kind of on the fence about whether I should PCT after or just blast/cruise.  I know blasting/cruising (150-200mg test/wk) is a lifelong commitment but it seems like most people who run cycles with PCT end up on TRT anyways b/c it just gets harder and harder for the HPTA to recover.  What are your thoughts on this?

Thanks PJ


----------



## Buckeye Fan (Apr 3, 2012)

Pj,
   What do you think the best cycle to gain a lot of mass would be? I was looking at 1000mg test e 600mg deca and 100mg anadrol. What are your thoughts?


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Apr 5, 2012)

Sloh said:


> Hey PJ,
> 
> Heard you are training at world in SD now.  That's awesome!
> 
> ...


Email me: pjbraunfitness@yahoo.com


Buckeye Fan said:


> Pj,
> What do you think the best cycle to gain a lot of mass would be? I was looking at 1000mg test e 600mg deca and 100mg anadrol. What are your thoughts?


Thats too much deca. It all depends on what level you are at and what have you done. Have you taken that aggressive of an amount before? Personally thats too aggressive for my taste.


----------



## drizzyjake (Apr 5, 2012)

Pj, what could I throw in a test, deca cycle to gain good hard mass? Could u include length and dosage please


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 5, 2012)

How much $ can one make off of a homoerotic photoshoot?


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Apr 5, 2012)

drizzyjake said:


> Pj, what could I throw in a test, deca cycle to gain good hard mass? Could u include length and dosage please


Test and Deca is going to cause a certain level of water retention depending on the dose you use. Obviously the higher you go the more water...I would not go over 300mg of Deca. Add in 25mg of proviron twice a day for 4 weeks and .5mg of arimidex every other day and you will stay pretty dry and make solid gains. 


Diesel618 said:


> How much $ can one make off of a homoerotic photoshoot?



I dont know what they are paying at the websites, but I suppose if it were and independent thing the range could be pretty broud...I am consistently offered shity little 500 dolalrs to "pose" seals which I always just ignore...some of these tools claim to make like 5,000 dollars for a session of the G4P shit they do but I find that hrd to beleive because I have a pretty large gay following and no one has ever offfered me that! hahahaha....Then again maybe if I were seeking it, It would be different...I do know of a dude who supposedly get 5,000 bucks per weekend to sleep with this 60 something year old rich cougar chick in Beverly hills...lol


----------



## drizzyjake (Apr 6, 2012)

What's your favorite mass building cycle? And whats your opinion of the top gear for strength


----------



## Calves of Steel (Apr 6, 2012)

Sloh those quads are natural? Damnnnn


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Apr 9, 2012)

drizzyjake said:


> What's your favorite mass building cycle? And whats your opinion of the top gear for strength


Test C, with Tren, gh and some D-bol or anadrol. I havent messed with orals in a long time. I just like test alot. As for strenght, Tren Acetate or Anadrol. 


Calves of Steel said:


> Sloh those quads are natural? Damnnnn



huh?


----------



## Arnold (Apr 10, 2012)

PJPhotoshoot.flv - YouTube


----------



## IAMLEGEND1 (Apr 15, 2012)

White Rice vs Brown Rice?  Which do you prefer?


----------



## dutchmaster454 (Apr 16, 2012)

hey pj. i just got done with my 4th bodybuilding show. all is well but now in offseason. i always enjoy white potatos and bagles in the offseason. are these okay? i feel with the faster carbs i stayn less bloated than with ezkiel and brown rice. i like bagles or grits in the AM with eggs, and i like home made homefries post workout with chicken or more egg whites


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Apr 19, 2012)

IAMLEGEND1 said:


> White Rice vs Brown Rice?  Which do you prefer?



With my clients I am 50/50. With me 100% WHITE!! Brown rice does not sit well with me, and bloats me bad.


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Apr 19, 2012)

dutchmaster454 said:


> hey pj. i just got done with my 4th bodybuilding show. all is well but now in offseason. i always enjoy white potatos and bagles in the offseason. are these okay? i feel with the faster carbs i stayn less bloated than with ezkiel and brown rice. i like bagles or grits in the AM with eggs, and i like home made homefries post workout with chicken or more egg whites


There is nothing wrong with either of those choices, I think its foolish to eat the same all the time.


----------



## R900gym (Apr 21, 2012)

Hey PJ what are your thoughts on keto style diets and have you ever tried them?

Thanks


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Apr 22, 2012)

R900gym said:


> Hey PJ what are your thoughts on keto style diets and have you ever tried them?
> 
> Thanks


I think they certainly have a place in the world of dieting thats for sure. A ketogenic diet is IDEAL for someone "obese" or very HI in bodyfat, tehy are also very good diet plans for diabetics and the elderly. If your bodyfat doesnt get out of hand or if your a hard gainer, then you are missing out on the great anabolic effect of carbohydrates and insulin. For that reason I do not use a ketogenic plan on MYSELF. I used a Keto plan for ac ouple years working with Dave Palumbo, I was able to lose weight easily and was never hungry. I was able to get VERY lean but could not fill out come show time and ended up very flat.


----------



## BeFNstrong.com (Apr 22, 2012)

Hey PJ I heard you talking about training your arms light i.e. higher volume at a lower weight to avoid over working your arm muscles if you train your back, chest, shoulders heavy...Can you expand a little bit on this concept? Thanks-Trevor at FoundatioNutrition BeFNstrong.com


----------



## R900gym (Apr 22, 2012)

PJ BRAUN said:


> I think they certainly have a place in the world of dieting thats for sure. A ketogenic diet is IDEAL for someone "obese" or very HI in bodyfat, tehy are also very good diet plans for diabetics and the elderly. If your bodyfat doesnt get out of hand or if your a hard gainer, then you are missing out on the great anabolic effect of carbohydrates and insulin. For that reason I do not use a ketogenic plan on MYSELF. I used a Keto plan for ac ouple years working with Dave Palumbo, I was able to lose weight easily and was never hungry. I was able to get VERY lean but could not fill out come show time and ended up very flat.



Thanks for the answer PJ. Great thread


----------



## Pork Chop (Apr 22, 2012)

Hey PJ, I just wanted you to know that my respect for you has grown tremendously since you have become apart of the IronMagLabs family. Im not a big fan of Palumbo and doughted you at first.  Thanks


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Apr 22, 2012)

BeFNstrong.com said:


> Hey PJ I heard you talking about training your arms light i.e. higher volume at a lower weight to avoid over working your arm muscles if you train your back, chest, shoulders heavy...Can you expand a little bit on this concept? Thanks-Trevor at FoundatioNutrition BeFNstrong.com


My approach is fst pased, short rest periods, lots of supersets and drop sets, lotsof cables for triceps and db's for biceps. A sample workout would look something like this:
Rope pushdowns 5 sets of 20-25 reps varrying contraction angles
Seated dip machine 4 sets of 15-20 reps
strait bar pushdowns- 4 sets of 15 reps
Single arm reverse grip pushdowns 3 sets of 15-20 per arm
single arm over head cable extensions 3 sets at failure between 15-2o reps
Standing Cable curl alternating between close and wide grip 4 sets of 20 reps
Altternating DB curls 4 sets of 12-15 reps
incline curls- 3 sets of failure between 15-20 reps
hammer curls- 3 sets of 12-15 reps
ALL exercises are done with only about 30-45 sec rest


R900gym said:


> Thanks for the answer PJ. Great thread


My pleasure!


Pork Chop said:


> Hey PJ, I just wanted you to know that my respect for you has grown tremendously since you have become apart of the IronMagLabs family. Im not a big fan of Palumbo and doughted you at first.  Thanks


Well thank you I appreciate that. When I was younger I was honored to be signed with any compmay and Dave was kind enough to sponsor me. I grew under him and learned from him and now I am very, I repeat VERY happy to be doing what I am doing for IRONMAGLABS!


----------



## msumuscle (Apr 23, 2012)

PJ, what do your HCG doses look like when you blast and cruise assuming you use HCG while on?  Do you think it's safe to run low doses for long periods of time for somebody who doesn't come off?


----------



## plifter198 (Apr 23, 2012)

PJ, am currently a few weeks away from my 2nd show.  Wanted to try dieting on my own at first to get a feel for my body.. Anyways im slightly disappointed with my conditioning and know now i want assistance for whenever i compete again (probably not for at least a year).  How far in advance of the beginning of a 16 week diet do you prefer clients to contact you so that you can get info and diet planning together?


----------



## jlm25 (Apr 23, 2012)

Have you had a lagging muscle group when you first started? If so, how did you bring it up to par with the rest of your body? Your symmetry is incredibly. I'm having a hard time bringing my chest up to par with the rest of my physique. I'm lacking clear separation from my clavicle, and my chest doesn't pop out much  I've been hitting it twice a week. Typically Monday and Friday. My routine has been Monday-chest/back/calves Tuesday-arms wednesday-legs thursday-shoulders friday-chest/back  and saturday is just light legs focusing on isolation.


----------



## fit4life (Apr 23, 2012)

Great updated vid btw, much respect.......PJ when you are bulking and trying to put on size how many sets and reps do you do? How do you prefer to split body parts up?  Thank you in advance.


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Apr 24, 2012)

msumuscle said:


> PJ, what do your HCG doses look like when you blast and cruise assuming you use HCG while on?  Do you think it's safe to run low doses for long periods of time for somebody who doesn't come off?


I am strongly AGAINST hcg while on and feel it should ONLY be used whrn off! 


plifter198 said:


> PJ, am currently a few weeks away from my 2nd show.  Wanted to try dieting on my own at first to get a feel for my body.. Anyways im slightly disappointed with my conditioning and know now i want assistance for whenever i compete again (probably not for at least a year).  How far in advance of the beginning of a 16 week diet do you prefer clients to contact you so that you can get info and diet planning together?


If you conatact me by 20 weeks out that should be more than enough time. Once a client is paid up I start firing over starting information within 24 hours. 


jlm25 said:


> Have you had a lagging muscle group when you first started? If so, how did you bring it up to par with the rest of your body? Your symmetry is incredibly. I'm having a hard time bringing my chest up to par with the rest of my physique. I'm lacking clear separation from my clavicle, and my chest doesn't pop out much  I've been hitting it twice a week. Typically Monday and Friday. My routine has been Monday-chest/back/calves Tuesday-arms wednesday-legs thursday-shoulders friday-chest/back  and saturday is just light legs focusing on isolation.


 I am stil trying to bring my legs up!! One thing I find people do when trying to bring up a lagging bodypart is over train it...sounds like a good idea to train it more right? Well I disagree! i feel it shold be trained HARD and then put to rest for a solid week! Hit the chest from many differetn angles and many different rep ranges and change the workouts around consistently. Try this for your chest: 
Incline Barbell Press- 4 sets of 8-10 reps
Flat benchpress- fast and explosive- 3 sets of at least 20 reps with the same weight
Incline DB press- 4 sets of 10-12 reps
Incline DB flys- 3 sets of 8-10 reps
cable crossovers- 5 sets of 15-20 reps squeezing the contractions hard!



titan said:


> Great updated vid btw, much respect.......PJ when you are bulking and trying to put on size how many sets and reps do you do? How do you prefer to split body parts up?  Thank you in advance.


I train the same weather I am bulking or dieting. The diet is waht changes. For large bodyparts like legs and back I will commonly do 20 working sets. SMaller bodyparts around 12-15. I like VOLUME!


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Apr 24, 2012)

BTW thanks Titan!


----------



## Gena Marie (Apr 24, 2012)

Looking fricken amazing in the new banner!


----------



## Buckeye Fan (Apr 24, 2012)

What are your thoughts on equipoise for mass?


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Apr 25, 2012)

Hey PJ, just watched you new Chest training vid. on MD that was uploaded today. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## tinyshrek (Apr 25, 2012)

Great Vid!


----------



## dutchmaster454 (Apr 25, 2012)

PJ since your a competitor, how long does post show bloat last ? i am back on a clean diet and doing cardio and its freaking offseason!!! i cheated the day after and that was it. that was a week and a half ago and i still have horrible bloat!! i look like damn Michelin man. i did get really really dehydrated and took a diuretic the day of the show, so im guessing this is just the rebound and will take time? im only up 15 lbs but it is pure water, siting right on my stomach, like its pissing me off because it wont go away, it looks horrendous. its off season and i just dieted for 16 weeks strait, and im still NOT CHEATING because this damn bloat !


----------



## AnimalCage (Apr 25, 2012)

Got a couple ?s..You said for offseason a good cycle for putting on mass would be Test C,Tren, and possibly an oral like DBol or Anadrol. As you stated b4 u would normally take 750-1000mg a week of test, how man shots do u usually split thus up to? I plan to take 100 mg Dbol first 6 weeks w test and stay on test for 12weeks jw when would u add tren into cycle??? Also once 12weeks is up how much time do u suggest for recovery b4 started another almost identical cycle just substituting Dbol for anadrol and test C for test E.....


----------



## Arnold (Apr 26, 2012)

PJ Braun Measures His Arm In Response - YouTube


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 26, 2012)

... great response vid!!


----------



## Buckeye Fan (Apr 26, 2012)

Shit just got real


----------



## Arnold (Apr 26, 2012)

almost 21" arms cold and lean, damn!


----------



## msumuscle (Apr 26, 2012)

PJ, question about your diet.  Do you count proteins from your carb sources or only count the complete proteins?  I've heard some reputable people say do it one way and the other say the complete opposite.  I just don't want to be taking in too little protein while cutting and lose muscle or take in too much protein while dieting and hinder fat loss.


----------



## Buckeye Fan (May 1, 2012)

What's your yearly salary between sponsorships and your own business? Just a ballpark.


----------



## plifter198 (May 1, 2012)

PJ,in the offseason i have a shake containing simple sugars and aminos postworkout. a few times a week ill do postworkout cardio (smaller body part days: chest, arms, shoulders). My question is, on these days would it be best to relax for a bit postworkout (drinking the shake) and doing cardio after or going into cardio after my lift then drinking the shake after?


----------



## Pork Chop (May 3, 2012)

how do you use Proviron?


----------



## PJ BRAUN (May 4, 2012)

Gena Marie said:


> Looking fricken amazing in the new banner!


Thanks good lookin!  


Buckeye Fan said:


> What are your thoughts on equipoise for mass?


All steroids essentially can be used for mass. 


stfuandliftbtch said:


> Hey PJ, just watched you new Chest training vid. on MD that was uploaded today. Thanks for sharing!


Thank you!! 


tinyshrek said:


> Great Vid!


Thanks!!


dutchmaster454 said:


> PJ since your a competitor, how long does post show bloat last ? i am back on a clean diet and doing cardio and its freaking offseason!!! i cheated the day after and that was it. that was a week and a half ago and i still have horrible bloat!! i look like damn Michelin man. i did get really really dehydrated and took a diuretic the day of the show, so im guessing this is just the rebound and will take time? im only up 15 lbs but it is pure water, siting right on my stomach, like its pissing me off because it wont go away, it looks horrendous. its off season and i just dieted for 16 weeks strait, and im still NOT CHEATING because this damn bloat !


That will go away soon. Be caustious of sodiuma nd introduce foods you were not eating on your diet slowly. keep the cardio in for a while and let everything ease back to normal.


AnimalCage said:


> Got a couple ?s..You said for offseason a good cycle for putting on mass would be Test C,Tren, and possibly an oral like DBol or Anadrol. As you stated b4 u would normally take 750-1000mg a week of test, how man shots do u usually split thus up to? I plan to take 100 mg Dbol first 6 weeks w test and stay on test for 12weeks jw when would u add tren into cycle??? Also once 12weeks is up how much time do u suggest for recovery b4 started another almost identical cycle just substituting Dbol for anadrol and test C for test E.....


Do the shots 3 times a week. If your gonna do the dbol for 6 do teh tren for the next 6 and i suggest taking abreak for 8 weeks after something aggressive like that. make sure you use a comprehensive PCT protocol. 


Pittsburgh63 said:


> ... great response vid!!


 lol 


Buckeye Fan said:


> Shit just got real


lol


Prince said:


> almost 21" arms cold and lean, damn!


eh, not too shabby. 


msumuscle said:


> PJ, question about your diet.  Do you count proteins from your carb sources or only count the complete proteins?  I've heard some reputable people say do it one way and the other say the complete opposite.  I just don't want to be taking in too little protein while cutting and lose muscle or take in too much protein while dieting and hinder fat loss.


I never count protein from my carb sources!! 


Buckeye Fan said:


> What's your yearly salary between sponsorships and your own business? Just a ballpark.


LOl, i dont think its appropriate to discuss that but its definitely more than a starting salary for a school teacher or a police officer but much less than a Dr 


plifter198 said:


> PJ,in the offseason i have a shake containing simple sugars and aminos postworkout. a few times a week ill do postworkout cardio (smaller body part days: chest, arms, shoulders). My question is, on these days would it be best to relax for a bit postworkout (drinking the shake) and doing cardio after or going into cardio after my lift then drinking the shake after?


I would just so the cardio right away and then have the shake. in a perfect world you would have the shake, recover for a whiel and then go do some cardio but thats not really time effecient. 


Pork Chop said:


> how do you use Proviron?


Can you be more specific?


----------



## Arnold (May 4, 2012)

*PJ BRAUN INTERVIEW* ~ The Anabolic Insider PJ Braun Interview - The Anabolic Insider


----------



## Pork Chop (May 4, 2012)

how do you use Proviron?

Can you be more specific?     	

I stay on Testosterone, NPP and Master all year long,  Now that I am wanting to stay big and lean year round instead the so called off season bloat , I was wondering if I should stay on Prov all year with my Master. just wanted your thoughts.


----------



## Night_Wolf (May 4, 2012)

PJ, what's your opinion on Metformin during cutting? I'm shooting for 7% body fat, maybe use Met on high carb days? (yes I'm on gear too)


----------



## AnimalCage (May 4, 2012)

PJ thanks for your advice I have never used PCT, probably bad! What would you suggest I use and when? I'm not sure I am going to run Tren at all bc decided to run 8week cycle any thoughts bc seems like it would be pointless for only last 2 weeks since I'm doing 8weeks? 750mg Test for 8weeks and Dbol for 6weeks. I just started the Dbol and test 2 weeks ago.


----------



## AnimalCage (May 4, 2012)

This was best PCT I have found. Again never used PCT before prob reason have always lost good amount of gains but luckily have noot ever seen signs of gyno! So I guess I'm fortunate! also any input on running Tren during 8 week cycle would be awesome. You think it would be bad to run it as of now for last 6 weeks w Dbol and test?


Week 1-6 Nolvadex
20mg/day
Week  1-4 Aromasin
20mg/day
Week 1-3 HCG
500iu/day
Week 1-3 Vitamin E
1000iu/ day


----------



## Buckeye Fan (May 5, 2012)

Any chance of a day in the life video in the future?


----------



## Arnold (May 5, 2012)

*‎3 weeks to the Cali!*


----------



## Curt James (May 5, 2012)

^^^^ THAT is an awesome shot!


----------



## Arnold (May 6, 2012)

PJ Braun Posing 6 Weeks Out Of The 2012 NPC Jr Nationals - YouTube


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (May 7, 2012)

Prince posted that video in another section, so I guess I'll relay my response here!  You're looking solid as fuck bro, and your chest is a trophy winner.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## hypo_glycemic (May 7, 2012)

PJ.., Congrats on Fern Assard winning her class at the Cutler Classic in woman's physique. I worked with her in 06 for a few weeks on carb cycling. 

Also, our friend Jeann in Santa Maria won athlete of the month over at bb.com..

Anyway, I'll see you at the Cal...

Good luck man....


----------



## Aaron Singerman (May 8, 2012)

Buckeye Fan said:


> Any chance of a day in the life video in the future?



Yes. When PJ comes to Florida for my wedding, he's coming one week early to do extensive shooting for IMLs. Almost a training camp.


----------



## Buckeye Fan (May 8, 2012)

Can't wait Aaron!!! You and PJ are awesome!!!


----------



## spicyer (May 8, 2012)

PJ, your obviously very passionate about which compounds and at what levels you feel they are appropriate. When you discuss hgh dosages are you referring to pharma grade? Also, as you've pointed out, the more is better mentality is not always best. In your opinion what is the most iu's a male bb'er should take per day?


----------



## Aaron Singerman (May 8, 2012)

Buckeye Fan said:


> Can't wait Aaron!!! You and PJ are awesome!!!



Thanks, Brotha! We appreciate your support!


----------



## HAASMASS (May 8, 2012)

Hey PJ, Id like to run a test and tren cycle like this:
wk 1-10 test p (700 mg's)
wk 1-10 tren a ( 400 mg's)

My question's to you are 
1. should the tren be higher then the test?
2. Is this the best ratio for a summer cut to get as shredded as possible?
3. should i bump up the test at week 6 to keep the gains rolling?

Thanks big guy!


----------



## HardcoreTraining (May 8, 2012)

Hey PJ , I'm runningTest c and Equal what would be a good Pct and how much? Thanks and good luck in your shows this will be the year you turn pro!


----------



## HardcoreTraining (May 8, 2012)

That's Eq not equal. Damn auto spell.


----------



## syed2011 (May 9, 2012)

*ParadiseCup, no i think you are gonna get still more helpful reponses..*


----------



## drizzyjake (May 9, 2012)

Pj, I have a really hard time gaining size in my bi's. What would u suggest


----------



## PJ BRAUN (May 11, 2012)

Pork Chop said:


> how do you use Proviron?
> 
> Can you be more specific?
> 
> I stay on Testosterone, NPP and Master all year long,  Now that I am wanting to stay big and lean year round instead the so called off season bloat , I was wondering if I should stay on Prov all year with my Master. just wanted your thoughts.


I dont think its good to do ANYTHING, especially an oral all year long!! 


Night_Wolf said:


> PJ, what's your opinion on Metformin during cutting? I'm shooting for 7% body fat, maybe use Met on high carb days? (yes I'm on gear too)


Not a fan! 


AnimalCage said:


> PJ thanks for your advice I have never used PCT, probably bad! What would you suggest I use and when? I'm not sure I am going to run Tren at all bc decided to run 8week cycle any thoughts bc seems like it would be pointless for only last 2 weeks since I'm doing 8weeks? 750mg Test for 8weeks and Dbol for 6weeks. I just started the Dbol and test 2 weeks ago.


Email me, pjberaunfitness@yahoo.com


AnimalCage said:


> This was best PCT I have found. Again never used PCT before prob reason have always lost good amount of gains but luckily have noot ever seen signs of gyno! So I guess I'm fortunate! also any input on running Tren during 8 week cycle would be awesome. You think it would be bad to run it as of now for last 6 weeks w Dbol and test?
> 
> 
> Week 1-6 Nolvadex
> ...


Thats not how I do it, but it looks ok 


Buckeye Fan said:


> Any chance of a day in the life video in the future?


Its coming! 


Curt James said:


> ^^^^ THAT is an awesome shot!


Thanks!!! 


ANIMALHAUS said:


> Prince posted that video in another section, so I guess I'll relay my response here!  You're looking solid as fuck bro, and your chest is a trophy winner.  Keep up the good work!


Thank you very much!! 


hypo_glycemic said:


> PJ.., Congrats on Fern Assard winning her class at the Cutler Classic in woman's physique. I worked with her in 06 for a few weeks on carb cycling.
> 
> Also, our friend Jeann in Santa Maria won athlete of the month over at bb.com..
> 
> ...


Thank you!! Fern is AWESOME!! I expecrt a pro card from her!


Buckeye Fan said:


> Can't wait Aaron!!! You and PJ are awesome!!!


Thanks we enjoy doing what we do! 


spicyer said:


> PJ, your obviously very passionate about which compounds and at what levels you feel they are appropriate. When you discuss hgh dosages are you referring to pharma grade? Also, as you've pointed out, the more is better mentality is not always best. In your opinion what is the most iu's a male bb'er should take per day?


Its very hard to get pharma grade so i am referring pretty generally...off season if its pharm I think 5-6 is plenty


HAASMASS said:


> Hey PJ, Id like to run a test and tren cycle like this:
> wk 1-10 test p (700 mg's)
> wk 1-10 tren a ( 400 mg's)
> 
> ...





HardcoreTraining said:


> Hey PJ , I'm runningTest c and Equal what would be a good Pct and how much? Thanks and good luck in your shows this will be the year you turn pro!


Email me pjbraunfitness@yahoo.com


HardcoreTraining said:


> That's Eq not equal. Damn auto spell.


I figured  


drizzyjake said:


> Pj, I have a really hard time gaining size in my bi's. What would u suggest



What are you doing now?


----------



## PJ BRAUN (May 11, 2012)

Guys i apologize for not posting and answering questions everyday! I am 2 weeks out now, energy is low and I am swamped with work, but I will do my best to keep answering!


----------



## drizzyjake (May 11, 2012)

Well right now I have been hitting them twice a week. Once by themselves the other with back. I have been doing a little but of everything. Like could u shoot me a great routine? Also could I use tren as a mass builder if so could I still use test p or should I use e?


----------



## drizzyjake (May 11, 2012)

My diet is pretty good. I usually do 3 different exercises with 3 sets each usually 8 reps or so. Barbell curl. Preacher curl, then maybe concentration curls


----------



## HAASMASS (May 12, 2012)

why is test prop a shitty idea haha??
test P (1-10) 
tren a (1-10)


----------



## IrishAnimal11 (May 12, 2012)

Hey PJ looking in great shape for your upcoming contests!!

Have a few questions - be much appreciated with your input:

1) How old were you when you did your first cycle and previous to that how long were you training natural?

2) What would you recommend for a first cycle and in what dosage for someone who has everything else (diet,supplementation,rest) dialed in and trains hard? Some people say test only others say a few meds mixed, but wanna hear it from an experienced Bodybuilder!

3) What would you recommend as an off-season cycle and pre-contest/summer cycle - either for a first-timer or a regular user? 

Best of luck in the Cal and Junior Nationals!

Support from Ireland,

Dave


----------



## MrKeenan (May 12, 2012)

Hey PJ, I know your against youngish guys using any gear but what age would you recommend for someone looking at competing in the future? Surely it wouldn't be fair to be competing against lads juicing from around 21 - 23 years old who would have a clear advantage over someone who only begins AAS around 25 years old.. if that makes sense?


----------



## btex34n88 (May 13, 2012)

do you prefer dbol or anadrol? Thanks


----------



## drizzyjake (May 13, 2012)

Would u suggest mixing test e and test p with tren to gain mass but stay lean?


----------



## Aaron Singerman (May 13, 2012)

What would it cost for a schmoe to actually get you to pose naked for him. He's not jerking off, and no one will ever know. Be honest!


----------



## dre23 (May 15, 2012)

PJ for President!!


----------



## SuperLift (May 15, 2012)

Aaron Singerman said:


> What would it cost for a schmoe to actually get you to pose naked for him. He's not jerking off, and no one will ever know. Be honest!



Haha damnit! Thats about as bad as the iron empire show - forget which episode..

Would you rather take a blowjob from a dude?  OR  Fuck yourself in the ass with a dildo while a dude watches...  HMMM


----------



## zeus101 (May 15, 2012)

PJ what is your opinion on gear that comes in blends such as tren/test/master .... Thanks good luck at the cal your lookin sik!!!


----------



## PJ BRAUN (May 16, 2012)

drizzyjake said:


> Well right now I have been hitting them twice a week. Once by themselves the other with back. I have been doing a little but of everything. Like could u shoot me a great routine? Also could I use tren as a mass builder if so could I still use test p or should I use e?


Stick to once a week on there own day and again on a day where they are not as involved like chest or shoulders, NOT BACK, tehy are already getting tons of stimulation that day, on the day you do them after the other bodypart just do 3 fast sets of 15-20 reps with a cable or machine and squeeze them hard to pump some extra blood in. On there own day try this protocol:

Hammer Strength preacher curls- 4 sets of 20-25 reps fast breaks
Incline DB curls- 4 sets of 15-20 reps concentrate hard on keep your pinkies turned out as much as possible! 
Single arm preacher curls- 3 sets of 12-5 reps
Hammer curls- 3 sets of 12-15 reps \
Tick to Test E for mass...


drizzyjake said:


> My diet is pretty good. I usually do 3 different exercises with 3 sets each usually 8 reps or so. Barbell curl. Preacher curl, then maybe concentration curls





HAASMASS said:


> why is test prop a shitty idea haha??
> test P (1-10)
> tren a (1-10)


I have just never been the biggest fan of Prop, its usually painful and you have to do a higher amount of oil, Its my least favorite test esther i only use it pre conteest and thats only the last 3-4 weeks. I actually dont even use it with many of my guys. 



IrishAnimal11 said:


> Hey PJ looking in great shape for your upcoming contests!!
> 
> Have a few questions - be much appreciated with your input:
> 
> ...





MrKeenan said:


> Hey PJ, I know your against youngish guys using any gear but what age would you recommend for someone looking at competing in the future? Surely it wouldn't be fair to be competing against lads juicing from around 21 - 23 years old who would have a clear advantage over someone who only begins AAS around 25 years old.. if that makes sense?


I did my first show at 22 years old and had just done my first cycle and looked pretty awesome at that show and placed! Pic of me on my website on the bio page! Dont rush! 


btex34n88 said:


> do you prefer dbol or anadrol? Thanks


I like them both. Anadrol makes me very strong but gives my acid reflux and kills my appetite. 



drizzyjake said:


> Would u suggest mixing test e and test p with tren to gain mass but stay lean?


No, one or the other...its the diet that makes you lean! 



Aaron Singerman said:


> What would it cost for a schmoe to actually get you to pose naked for him. He's not jerking off, and no one will ever know. Be honest!


How handsome is the schmoe? 


dre23 said:


> PJ for President!!


How bout Governer first then we go from there?!?! haha your the man! 


SuperLift said:


> Haha damnit! Thats about as bad as the iron empire show - forget which episode..
> 
> Would you rather take a blowjob from a dude?  OR  Fuck yourself in the ass with a dildo while a dude watches...  HMMM


lmao! 



zeus101 said:


> PJ what is your opinion on gear that comes in blends such as tren/test/master .... Thanks good luck at the cal your lookin sik!!!


Dont like it, would rather have them individual..I dont trust stuff like that unless I was able to be in the lab watchintg a real chemist prepare it!! 

Thank you!!


----------



## Aaron Singerman (May 16, 2012)

The schmoe is a 6.5 out of 10.


----------



## SuperLift (May 16, 2012)

Keep in mind if the schmoe surrounds themselves with 3's then the schmoe will appear as a 10.  Beware of this old trick.


----------



## MrKeenan (May 16, 2012)

PJ BRAUN said:


> I did my first show at 22 years old and had just done my first cycle and looked pretty awesome at that show and placed! Pic of me on my website on the bio page! Dont rush!



Could you elaborate on the cycle? As in offseason or lead up to the contest? Also mate where did you gain your knowledge of the actual drug side of bodybuilding? I try my best to research till when I feel I'm ready but I feel like I never know enough to actually begin a cycle. *Mainly,* What do you believe the most important things you should know before you actually start experimenting with AAS?


----------



## PJ BRAUN (May 18, 2012)

Aaron Singerman said:


> The schmoe is a 6.5 out of 10.


50,000




SuperLift said:


> Keep in mind if the schmoe surrounds themselves with 3's then the schmoe will appear as a 10.  Beware of this old trick.


Im too samrt to fall for that old trick!  




MrKeenan said:


> Could you elaborate on the cycle? As in offseason or lead up to the contest? Also mate where did you gain your knowledge of the actual drug side of bodybuilding? I try my best to research till when I feel I'm ready but I feel like I never know enough to actually begin a cycle. *Mainly,* What do you believe the most important things you should know before you actually start experimenting with AAS?



I did some deca and injectable Dbol which had I had known better I would not have done, then I started dieting hard and did 1cc of prop every other day, 50mg winstrol daily leading up to my show. Weighed in at 189 pretty damn ripped! There are many ways to learn, school (chemistry courses), bro science (not the wisest) reseaching literature (there are tons of great books out there, look up ANABOLICS by William llewelyn) and trial and error which can be dangerous. I do not advocate the use of any anabolics on anyone under 21 years old. Moderation and careful planning is important and its VERY WISE or even IMPEREATIVE, I should say, that you see a doctor and get blood work done every 6 months.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 18, 2012)

PJ, thanks for the great information and honest answers you give here. Wish you continued good luck in the sport, I know you will do well in everything you set out to do.


----------



## plifter198 (May 18, 2012)

first off i wanna wish u the best coming up the next few weeks!! i know you were saying you were a fan of a 4 on 4 off 4 on cycle style.  This seems to be a hormone rollercoaster to me....why is this one of your preferred methods exactly?? Also, do you give gear advice or actual cycles or anything related to aas for your clients or is it striclty diet/training advice??


----------



## syed2011 (May 19, 2012)

dre23 said:


> PJ for President!!



Some other term?


----------



## littlekev (May 19, 2012)

its nice to pop in a thread from a pro and read honest answers, appreciate it! best of luck in your upcoming show!


----------



## MrKeenan (May 19, 2012)

PJ BRAUN said:


> 50,000
> I did some deca and injectable Dbol which had I had known better I would not have done, then I started dieting hard and did 1cc of prop every other day, 50mg winstrol daily leading up to my show. Weighed in at 189 pretty damn ripped! There are many ways to learn, school (chemistry courses), bro science (not the wisest) reseaching literature (there are tons of great books out there, look up ANABOLICS by William llewelyn) and trial and error which can be dangerous. I do not advocate the use of any anabolics on anyone under 21 years old. Moderation and careful planning is important and its VERY WISE or even IMPEREATIVE, I should say, that you see a doctor and get blood work done every 6 months.



Thanks mate. I've got an ebook of Llewelyn's 2006 version. Just a last question, I know people hide behind this 'I don't have good genetics so there's no point' view when thinking of competing but realistically do you think an average person could become a successful competitive bodybuilder? I hear guys like Branch Warren don't have great genetics yet compare him against any other pro and there really isn't much of a difference.


----------



## HardcoreTraining (May 19, 2012)

Hey PJ I'm running Test.C and EQ but was thinking of switching the EQ to Tren. A. Would like to get your thoughts and if a good idea what would be a good dose?
       Thanks for your time and doing this forum!


----------



## drizzyjake (May 19, 2012)

Any advice on improving vascularity, any steroids u suggest? Will be on just test help?


----------



## dallasfan102 (May 19, 2012)

what would you suggest for a pct for someone who has been on test for 14 weeks, clomid or nolva and why?


----------



## PJ BRAUN (May 22, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> PJ, thanks for the great information and honest answers you give here. Wish you continued good luck in the sport, I know you will do well in everything you set out to do.


Wow, thank you! 


plifter198 said:


> first off i wanna wish u the best coming up the next few weeks!! i know you were saying you were a fan of a 4 on 4 off 4 on cycle style.  This seems to be a hormone rollercoaster to me....why is this one of your preferred methods exactly?? Also, do you give gear advice or actual cycles or anything related to aas for your clients or is it striclty diet/training advice??


I do EVERYTHING for my clients, and when did I say 4 on and 4 off? 


littlekev said:


> its nice to pop in a thread from a pro and read honest answers, appreciate it! best of luck in your upcoming show!


Thank you! 


MrKeenan said:


> Thanks mate. I've got an ebook of Llewelyn's 2006 version. Just a last question, I know people hide behind this 'I don't have good genetics so there's no point' view when thinking of competing but realistically do you think an average person could become a successful competitive bodybuilder? I hear guys like Branch Warren don't have great genetics yet compare him against any other pro and there really isn't much of a difference.


Genetics is the most important tool, after that its hard work! 


HardcoreTraining said:


> Hey PJ I'm running Test.C and EQ but was thinking of switching the EQ to Tren. A. Would like to get your thoughts and if a good idea what would be a good dose?
> Thanks for your time and doing this forum!


I dont like cycles that dont include test! SO if you wanna do a base level of test you can add other things to it and see what works well for you. Tren A is much more potent than EQ, I have never been a big fan of EQ. 


drizzyjake said:


> Any advice on improving vascularity, any steroids u suggest? Will be on just test help?


Get your body fat as low as possible! The rest is genetic! 


dallasfan102 said:


> what would you suggest for a pct for someone who has been on test for 14 weeks, clomid or nolva and why?


Well definitely clomid but i would suggest HCG as well, all the nolvadex is gonna do is block estrogen conversion you need the HCG to help stimulate your natural production again.


----------



## drizzyjake (May 22, 2012)

Would u suggest taking nolvadx or arimidex while on cycle?


----------



## Buckeye Fan (May 22, 2012)

Where did you get that grey zip up hoodie you always wear?


----------



## PJ BRAUN (May 23, 2012)

drizzyjake said:


> Would u suggest taking nolvadx or arimidex while on cycle?


Well, I prefer to take neither unless its very important. Since I have had gyno surgery already i never Use Anti E or AI inthe offseason, IMOP they hinder your gains and if you are getting a negative effect your probably taking too much androgens. Arimidex is much more effective than Nolvadex for haulting any problems. 


Buckeye Fan said:


> Where did you get that grey zip up hoodie you always wear?


Actually, lol...Old Navy.


----------



## DiGiTaL (May 23, 2012)

I just spend my night reading word by word this thread's 9 pages. Thank you good sir for all your honest and informative answers. I learned a lot.

Im 17 weeks out, Wanna train me? lol just had a problem with my own trainer. And im not sure if you even train guys outside your local area.


----------



## plifter198 (May 23, 2012)

PJ BRAUN said:


> Well, Hypothetically I am a gonn give you my favorite for OFFSEASON gains...Pre Contest you gotta pay for
> 
> I am a Test guy...Everyone can get AWESOME results running 750-1000mg or Test E or C for 8-10 weeks then simply bridge into the other...No Sustanon, its simply a compound that was designed more as a marketing drug. Now when you really wanna go hard offseason for gains that are steady and quality you can go for 4 weeks on and 4 weeks off blast periods, you can add in 100mg Tren Every other day with 10iu's NOVOLOG post workout...No one needs to do more thatn that. Its over kill. I can tell you many pros are doing WAY more...but they are the ones who usually look unhealthy.
> 
> My favoite quote on the subject, "Test is Best"



here is where u mentioned 4 on 4 off


----------



## Aaron Singerman (May 24, 2012)

DiGiTaL said:


> I just spend my night reading word by word this thread's 9 pages. Thank you good sir for all your honest and informative answers. I learned a lot.
> 
> Im 17 weeks out, Wanna train me? lol just had a problem with my own trainer. And im not sure if you even train guys outside your local area.



Email pj at braunfitness@yahoo.com


----------



## Arnold (May 24, 2012)

PJ Braun In The Mega Mel Challenge - YouTube


----------



## IronAddict (May 24, 2012)

Prince said:


> PJ Braun In The Mega Mel Challenge - YouTube



Man, what great guys these guys are!

I'd like to share a mega Mel with these guys someday. Well, maybe a few beers. 

I don't wanna tell you your business, Prince. But you hired some quality gentlemen.


----------



## drizzyjake (May 24, 2012)

Hey pj would do u think about igf-1? Maybe taking it with a test and tren cycle for 4 weeks? Would I see good benifits from that?


----------



## drizzyjake (May 24, 2012)

Would u recommended t3 while on tren?


----------



## dutchmaster454 (May 25, 2012)

that burger video is freaking awesome !!!


----------



## kridonas (May 25, 2012)

PJ, do you take time off from "advanced" supplements during the year? If so how long, when (after comp, before precontest starts etc). If no - you stay on all the time of reasonable dosage or lower it to what is the body natural producing?


----------



## btex34n88 (May 27, 2012)

Your thoughts on Methyl-1-Testosterone?


----------



## Arnold (May 28, 2012)

PJ Braun's Message To The Fans After 2012 NPC Cal State - YouTube


----------



## Buckeye Fan (May 29, 2012)

Do you miss the days when you used to train with Evan frequently? Do you think you guys learned from each other?


----------



## IrishAnimal11 (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks for your input PJ!!

What is your opinion on running AI or SERMS during cycle? What is your protocol on the topic and what would you recommend?


----------



## ctr10 (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi PJ, Have you ever injured your pec, if so how did you heal it and prevent it from happening again


----------



## dfwtp (Jun 6, 2012)

hey PJ,
I have a question regarding hamstrings popping on stage. For 2 years I have been doing (not all at once) deep squats, box squats, walking lunges, Glute ham raises, leg curls, partials, stiff legged deads you name it. My hamstrings are nonexistent. Quads are my best bodypart, but when i turn around they do not match at all, and I know it is hurting my placings and I know without it I cannot be competitive @ the national level. Have been thinking @ A.R.T. directly on the hams for facial breakup, or to see if they are just not firing correctly.(unsure if it is worth the money)
Any advice for someone with this type of dilemma.
thanks


----------



## fit4life (Jun 7, 2012)

Prince said:


> PJ Braun's Message To The Fans After 2012 NPC Cal State - YouTubeprogress


progress pics looked unbeatable,  what do you plan to weigh @ the usa's?


----------



## Buckeye Fan (Jun 8, 2012)

What exercises do you do for abs?


----------



## littlekev (Jun 12, 2012)

First i wanna say Pj your way to hard on yourself imo, but that what makes a champ. Second i need some help. Im 5'11, 220-223 vary,roughly 15% bf, age 27, training off and on since 18 but seriously for 5 years now. I cycle i know this isnt anabolic zone but i figured it would be important to list cycle and training to let u know what im working with.
Current cycle=
test prop 300 mg wk
anavar 50mg ed
t3 50mcg ed
clen 2 on 2 off
1mg adex ed
500 iu hcg 2x wk
50 mcg ghrp6, 50 mcg mod grf 3x ed

Now Im cutting eating 6 solid meals ed, 7 some days. I have been doing clean fats low carb high protein. about 300 gr protein ed, 150 gr carbs, and 2700 cals

So Im not getting results i am hoping for so far, yes im only 3 1/2 weeks in but im stuck at about 220, i dropped 10 lbs first week, mostly water. last two weeks nothing. So im doing 2 miles fairly intense cardio, not to intense as i dont wanna burn to much muscle. I usually do 10% to 12% incline for 30 min at about 3.6 to 3.8 mph then walk slower for the last little stretch. Im doing high rep workouts with low weight. Also doing abs and core eod. usually one good abs exercise and one good core exercise.
Example= chest= flat bench 4 sets 15 to 20, usually till failure 
cable flys 4 sets 15 to 20 same usually till failure
incline hammer strength machine same as above.

My goals are to have dense solid looking low bodyfat muscle, obviously.

Meal example= my dinner tonight was 6 oz lean beef, 3 cups spinach, 1/4 cup avacado, light light amount of salsa, and 1/2 cup asparagus. 
My meals are all this clean except for a stray prob once maybe twice a week, and by a stray i mean a bad carb source like lean beef but with a bun (burger) etc. I do one cheat meal a week, with a desert. I dont drink alcohol so no carbs from that.

My questions are= Should i go keto and drop carbs completely
Am i eating enough protein since using t3
is my training wrong, should i go heavier?

Mainly just any tips would be great, and if i left out any info please just say i will post, thanks alot 

Macros again= 
Protein=300 grams/day =1,200 kcals/day
Fat=115 grams/day=1,035 kcals/day
Carbs=150 grams/day=600 kcals/day

gonna lower carbs and healthy fats, and increase cardio. Your thoughts? Thanks


----------



## roiddy (Jun 12, 2012)

PJ BRAUN said:


> Well, Hypothetically I am a gonn give you my favorite for OFFSEASON gains...Pre Contest you gotta pay for
> 
> I am a Test guy...Everyone can get AWESOME results running 750-1000mg or Test E or C for 8-10 weeks then simply bridge into the other...No Sustanon, its simply a compound that was designed more as a marketing drug. Now when you really wanna go hard offseason for gains that are steady and quality you can go for 4 weeks on and 4 weeks off blast periods, you can add in 100mg Tren Every other day with 10iu's NOVOLOG post workout...No one needs to do more thatn that. Its over kill. I can tell you many pros are doing WAY more...but they are the ones who usually look unhealthy.
> 
> My favoite quote on the subject, "Test is Best"



what would you use as a bridge?

thanks in advance..


----------



## slownsteady (Jun 12, 2012)

I feel uncomfortable in public and around le as I think my size and musclebellies plus freaky muscularity is a dead give away That I use test. Are you ever parinoid about le? I mean it's clear what we are doing even covering up our bodies all the time. Come on, are you a little parinoid or is there a way of feeling good about obtaining test illegally.


----------



## slownsteady (Jun 12, 2012)

I
 always worry whengetting my test. How can I do this risk free like all the pro's, and they don't seem to even care that people know they use test. How can I get around this worry and still get all the test I want?


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Jun 13, 2012)

plifter198 said:


> here is where u mentioned 4 on 4 off


Oh, OK, I was referring to the insulin.


Aaron Singerman said:


> Email pj at braunfitness@yahoo.com


Thank you sir!


IronAddict said:


> Man, what great guys these guys are!
> 
> I'd like to share a mega Mel with these guys someday. Well, maybe a few beers.
> 
> I don't wanna tell you your business, Prince. But you hired some quality gentlemen.


Thank you!


drizzyjake said:


> Hey pj would do u think about igf-1? Maybe taking it with a test and tren cycle for 4 weeks? Would I see good benifits from that?


Honestly...I think its a waste, lol


drizzyjake said:


> Would u recommended t3 while on tren?


No


dutchmaster454 said:


> that burger video is freaking awesome !!!


It was gross!


kridonas said:


> PJ, do you take time off from "advanced" supplements during the year? If so how long, when (after comp, before precontest starts etc). If no - you stay on all the time of reasonable dosage or lower it to what is the body natural producing?


Yes, 8 weeks!!


btex34n88 said:


> Your thoughts on Methyl-1-Testosterone?


Great product


Buckeye Fan said:


> Do you miss the days when you used to train with Evan frequently? Do you think you guys learned from each other?


Yes, I do. I miss thhe intensity I would get trying to keep up with him and I miss having a best friend to confide in during the tough times of prep when your really dragging. Evan can be very motivating. 


IrishAnimal11 said:


> Thanks for your input PJ!!
> 
> What is your opinion on running AI or SERMS during cycle? What is your protocol on the topic and what would you recommend?


Off season I avoid them!!


ctr10 said:


> Hi PJ, Have you ever injured your pec, if so how did you heal it and prevent it from happening again


I have, the best advice is simply don't do anything that bothers it at all!! Warm up thoroughly and listen to your body!


dfwtp said:


> hey PJ,
> I have a question regarding hamstrings popping on stage. For 2 years I have been doing (not all at once) deep squats, box squats, walking lunges, Glute ham raises, leg curls, partials, stiff legged deads you name it. My hamstrings are nonexistent. Quads are my best bodypart, but when i turn around they do not match at all, and I know it is hurting my placings and I know without it I cannot be competitive @ the national level. Have been thinking @ A.R.T. directly on the hams for facial breakup, or to see if they are just not firing correctly.(unsure if it is worth the money)
> Any advice for someone with this type of dilemma.
> thanks


I have the same problem. I have been getting ART. I think ART and Deep Tissue massage can help for sure. Other than that its just something we can only hope will get better from hard work and variety of training. 



titan said:


> progress pics looked unbeatable,  what do you plan to weigh @ the usa's?


225. Thanks!


Buckeye Fan said:


> What exercises do you do for abs?


I don't really do abs until I am a couple weeks out from shows, I love kneeling rope crunches!


roiddy said:


> what would you use as a bridge?
> 
> thanks in advance..


Test


slownsteady said:


> I feel uncomfortable in public and around le as I think my size and musclebellies plus freaky muscularity is a dead give away That I use test. Are you ever parinoid about le? I mean it's clear what we are doing even covering up our bodies all the time. Come on, are you a little parinoid or is there a way of feeling good about obtaining test illegally.


Not at all. I don't care what people think of me, if I did I would not have turned my self into the giant creature I am now, lol


slownsteady said:


> I
> always worry whengetting my test. How can I do this risk free like all the pro's, and they don't seem to even care that people know they use test. How can I get around this worry and still get all the test I want?


Go to a Dr! Check out Envision Medical!


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Jun 13, 2012)

littlekev said:


> First i wanna say Pj your way to hard on yourself imo, but that what makes a champ. Second i need some help. Im 5'11, 220-223 vary,roughly 15% bf, age 27, training off and on since 18 but seriously for 5 years now. I cycle i know this isnt anabolic zone but i figured it would be important to list cycle and training to let u know what im working with.
> Current cycle=
> test prop 300 mg wk
> anavar 50mg ed
> ...



email me. pjbraunfitness@yahoo.com


----------



## msumuscle (Jun 13, 2012)

Weird question, PJ.  Do you ever plan on having kids?  I want to start competing and I know eventually i'll have to blast and cruise but the only thing that worries me is permanent infertility from AAS usage.  If you do plan on having kids, is this a worry for you?


----------



## fit4life (Jun 14, 2012)

PJ i have a question about the use of anti estrogens. When i first started working out until recently i never used any ai's in fear that it would INHIBIT muscle gains. And now over the the last couple of years there seems to be a sudden surge on the extreme importance of using an ai on cycle. I was curious on your thoughts on this. I am glad we have a Q/A section with the pros. Thanks in advance and i really appreciatte any input u may have. Thank you.


----------



## fit4life (Jun 15, 2012)

Hey PJ do you think doing cardio in a fasted state does produce more caloric expenditure and fat loss. Say an AM session before you eat?  This seems debatable but i would like a pros point of view and what works for you. Plus if a person is running gear wouldnt that help preserve muscle tissue during fasted cardio? Thank you very much.


----------



## fit4life (Jun 16, 2012)

titan said:


> PJ i have a question about the use of anti estrogens. When i first started working out until recently i never used any ai's in fear that it would INHIBIT muscle gains. And now over the the last couple of years there seems to be a sudden surge on the extreme importance of using an ai on cycle. I was curious on your thoughts on this. I am glad we have a Q/A section with the pros. Thanks in advance and i really appreciatte any input u may have. Thank you.


 Do you use an ai or do u feel it hinders gains?  Thanks


----------



## Buckeye Fan (Jun 17, 2012)

titan said:


> Do you use an ai or do u feel it hinders gains?  Thanks



Read through the Q and A he already answered this and doesn't use an AI in the off season bc he's already had gyno surgery.


----------



## fit4life (Jun 17, 2012)

^^Thank you. I see, page 9.


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Jun 18, 2012)

msumuscle said:


> Weird question, PJ.  Do you ever plan on having kids?  I want to start competing and I know eventually i'll have to blast and cruise but the only thing that worries me is permanent infertility from AAS usage.  If you do plan on having kids, is this a worry for you?


Lets just say I know for a fact...that I can still have kids,so no its not a worry  


titan said:


> PJ i have a question about the use of anti estrogens. When i first started working out until recently i never used any ai's in fear that it would INHIBIT muscle gains. And now over the the last couple of years there seems to be a sudden surge on the extreme importance of using an ai on cycle. I was curious on your thoughts on this. I am glad we have a Q/A section with the pros. Thanks in advance and i really appreciatte any input u may have. Thank you.


Unless your going OVERBOARD in dosage I do not feel its necessary at all. I have talked about it before!


titan said:


> Hey PJ do you think doing cardio in a fasted state does produce more caloric expenditure and fat loss. Say an AM session before you eat?  This seems debatable but i would like a pros point of view and what works for you. Plus if a person is running gear wouldnt that help preserve muscle tissue during fasted cardio? Thank you very much.


Its definitely debatable and I have tried both ways with success...I personally do my cardio fasted. 


Buckeye Fan said:


> Read through the Q and A he already answered this and doesn't use an AI in the off season bc he's already had gyno surgery.


Thank you!


----------



## Buckeye Fan (Jun 21, 2012)

Will high estrogen prevent you from gaining muscle while on cycle? Which kills more estrogen Arimidex or Aromasin?


----------



## Buckeye Fan (Jun 24, 2012)

Are you moving to Florida and not back to CT? Listened to the last IER and I got the impression you were moving to Florida soon but it wasn't actually said.


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Jun 25, 2012)

Buckeye Fan said:


> Will high estrogen prevent you from gaining muscle while on cycle? Which kills more estrogen Arimidex or Aromasin?


Yes it certainly will, and it will make you look like shit too! Well Aromisn is a bit stronger but arindex is more than strong enough.


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Jun 25, 2012)

Buckeye Fan said:


> Are you moving to Florida and not back to CT? Listened to the last IER and I got the impression you were moving to Florida soon but it wasn't actually said.


ITs up in the air


----------



## roiddy (Jun 25, 2012)

Hey PJ i wanted to show you this cycle layout i was thinking of and wanted your input on it?

so i was planning out a cycle and wanted to do this.. 

i want clean lean mass gains

Weeks 1-10 Test E 200-250mg 
Weeks 1-10 Boldenone 100-200mg
Weeks 1-4 Turinabol 30-40mg per day 
Weeks 1-13 Arimidex .5mg per day
Weeks 11-16 Clomid 100-150mg per day

so with the T-bol kickstart what i was wondering could i keep it through out the cycle and if i could at what dosage?
 i think for clomid im off on that i had a brain fart on that just now.. just correct me if needed

thanks in advance...


----------



## msumuscle (Jun 26, 2012)

PJ, I think you said you did your first cycle precontest when you were 21 years of age.  At what age did you start to blast and cruise?


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Jun 27, 2012)

roiddy said:


> Hey PJ i wanted to show you this cycle layout i was thinking of and wanted your input on it?
> 
> so i was planning out a cycle and wanted to do this..
> 
> ...


GET rid of the clomid nothing good will come from that, I would increase my test instead of using the turnibol longer, otherwise look good...I wouldn't use any arimidex with that low of doses either personally, keep it on hand incase you need it. 


msumuscle said:


> PJ, I think you said you did your first cycle precontest when you were 21 years of age.  At what age did you start to blast and cruise?


maybe 2-3 years later? I don't know. I try to come off at least once a year and when i don't I will maintain a HRT protocol for a solid 8 weeks.


----------



## plifter198 (Jun 27, 2012)

PJ BRAUN said:


> GET rid of the clomid nothing good will come from that, I would increase my test instead of using the turnibol longer, otherwise look good...I wouldn't use any arimidex with that low of doses either personally, keep it on hand incase you need it.
> 
> why would you get rid of the clomid?? what would you suggest then to run for a pct??


----------



## roiddy (Jun 27, 2012)

PJ BRAUN said:


> GET rid of the clomid nothing good will come from that, I would increase my test instead of using the turnibol longer, otherwise look good...I wouldn't use any arimidex with that low of doses either personally, keep it on hand incase you need it.



so i should have my test around 300-500 im guessing so what would you recommend for pct?


----------



## msumuscle (Jun 27, 2012)

PJ BRAUN said:


> GET rid of the clomid nothing good will come from that, I would increase my test instead of using the turnibol longer, otherwise look good...I wouldn't use any arimidex with that low of doses either personally, keep it on hand incase you need it.
> 
> maybe 2-3 years later? I don't know. I try to come off at least once a year and when i don't I will maintain a HRT protocol for a solid 8 weeks.



When you do come off, are you able to recover some pretty decent test levels?


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Jul 4, 2012)

plifter198 said:


> PJ BRAUN said:
> 
> 
> > GET rid of the clomid nothing good will come from that, I would increase my test instead of using the turnibol longer, otherwise look good...I wouldn't use any arimidex with that low of doses either personally, keep it on hand incase you need it.
> ...


----------



## Buckeye Fan (Jul 5, 2012)

How would u recommend going from a cut of test and tren into a bulk? Straight into say test and deca or a few weeks at a lose dosage of test? HGH only precontest? Thanks PJ can't wait to see how u look at USA!!!


----------



## dutchmaster454 (Jul 6, 2012)

hey PJ, when someone is ready to move onto adding a fast acting insulin like nolvalog into a bulking cycle, is it ok if it is without HGH/  reason being is once you've used all there is to offer as far as anabolics, its time to add insulin , HGH.... however HGH isnt affordable at this point. how do you feel about something like this for a winter bulker. 

wk 1-6 50-100  anadrol
wk 1-14 450 deca week
wk 1-16 gram test cypionate / enanthate
arimadex and support supplements. sometimes tren is thrown in on and off throughout cycle in blasts.
insulin 4 weeks on 4 weeks off repeat. 

- i am very very VERRRRY knowledgeable on insulin and peak times and carbs and dosages, just wanted to know if it is ok without HGH as i can not afford that right now.  also i would only take it post work out.


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Jul 10, 2012)

Buckeye Fan said:


> How would u recommend going from a cut of test and tren into a bulk? Straight into say test and deca or a few weeks at a lose dosage of test? HGH only precontest? Thanks PJ can't wait to see how u look at USA!!!


Depends on what your goals are but teen is pretty aggressive so I would probably go down to some maintenance level test for a while!! Thank you 


dutchmaster454 said:


> hey PJ, when someone is ready to move onto adding a fast acting insulin like nolvalog into a bulking cycle, is it ok if it is without HGH/  reason being is once you've used all there is to offer as far as anabolics, its time to add insulin , HGH.... however HGH isnt affordable at this point. how do you feel about something like this for a winter bulker.
> 
> wk 1-6 50-100  anadrol
> wk 1-14 450 deca week
> ...


Looks pretty good to me, I don't know if the anadrol is necessary though.


----------



## ctr10 (Jul 10, 2012)

PJ is Osta-Rx enough by itself for PCT-or do they use something with it


----------



## Rob Manz (Jul 11, 2012)

PJ BRAUN said:


> Well, Hypothetically I am a gonn give you my favorite for OFFSEASON gains...Pre Contest you gotta pay for
> 
> I am a Test guy...Everyone can get AWESOME results running 750-1000mg or Test E or C for 8-10 weeks then simply bridge into the other...No Sustanon, its simply a compound that was designed more as a marketing drug. Now when you really wanna go hard offseason for gains that are steady and quality you can go for 4 weeks on and 4 weeks off blast periods, you can add in 100mg Tren Every other day with 10iu's NOVOLOG post workout...No one needs to do more thatn that. Its over kill. I can tell you many pros are doing WAY more...but they are the ones who usually look unhealthy.
> 
> My favoite quote on the subject, "Test is Best"





If you add in Tren, I'm assuming it's Acetate? And, are you injecting the Test E/C EOD as well, or keeping it at 2x/wk?


So in your experience, for mass building, would you recommend 750mg Test E + 400mg Tren A, blasting 4wk on/4wk off INSTEAD OF 750mg Test E + 400mg Deca run 16wk straight?



Thank bro


----------



## ItsMrGreen (Jul 11, 2012)

Rob Manz said:


> If you add in Tren, I'm assuming it's Acetate? And, are you injecting the Test E/C EOD as well, or keeping it at 2x/wk?
> 
> 
> So in your experience, for mass building, would you recommend 750mg Test E + 400mg Tren A, blasting 4wk on/4wk off INSTEAD OF 750mg Test E + 400mg Deca run 16wk straight?
> ...


That, or he was saying blasting tren and slin cause I feel like blasting a long ester like Test E or C for 4 weeks wont be long enough but my interpretation of his cycle can be wrong.


----------



## roiddy (Jul 11, 2012)

pj braun said:


> How long will you be running your cycle...



for 10 weeks ill be running it


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Jul 12, 2012)

ctr10 said:


> PJ is Osta-Rx enough by itself for PCT-or do they use something with it


depends on what you were doing...


Rob Manz said:


> If you add in Tren, I'm assuming it's Acetate? And, are you injecting the Test E/C EOD as well, or keeping it at 2x/wk?
> Always acetate.
> So in your experience, for mass building, would you recommend 750mg Test E + 400mg Tren A, blasting 4wk on/4wk off INSTEAD OF 750mg Test E + 400mg Deca run 16wk straight?
> 
> ...





ItsMrGreen said:


> That, or he was saying blasting tren and slin cause I feel like blasting a long ester like Test E or C for 4 weeks wont be long enough but my interpretation of his cycle can be wrong.


You are correct with your interpretation sir


roiddy said:


> for 10 weeks ill be running it


ok so what was the original question so I don't have to look back, I'm dieting hard here guys make it easy for me! lol


----------



## dutchmaster454 (Jul 12, 2012)

lmao GO PJ FOR USA'S!!!!!!!!^^^^^^


----------



## -Freakzilla- (Jul 12, 2012)

Feeling ok PJ? I saw the post on Iron Empires Facebook page this morning...


----------



## Buckeye Fan (Jul 13, 2012)

Get well soon PJ


----------



## Buckeye Fan (Jul 13, 2012)

Is HGH necessary in the offseason?


----------



## roiddy (Jul 14, 2012)

PJ BRAUN said:


> ok so what was the original question so I don't have to look back, I'm dieting hard here guys make it easy for me! lol



lol sorry about that PJ i was asking what would you recomend for PCT?

the sample cycle looked like this 

Weeks 1-10 Test E 500mg 
Weeks 1-10 Boldenone 100-200mg
Weeks 1-4 Turinabol 30-40mg per day


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Jul 16, 2012)

dutchmaster454 said:


> lmao GO PJ FOR USA'S!!!!!!!!^^^^^^


Thank you! Its been quite a ride! 


-Freakzilla- said:


> Feeling ok PJ? I saw the post on Iron Empires Facebook page this morning...


Hanging in there man, taking it one day at a time. Thank you


Buckeye Fan said:


> Get well soon PJ


Thank you!


Buckeye Fan said:


> Is HGH necessary in the offseason?


no


roiddy said:


> lol sorry about that PJ i was asking what would you recomend for PCT?
> 
> the sample cycle looked like this
> 
> ...


a combo of hcg, clomid and arimidex


----------



## BP2000 (Jul 16, 2012)

PJ est g?nial ! Et oui, je parle en fran?ais motherfucker !


----------



## roiddy (Jul 16, 2012)

PJ BRAUN said:


> a combo of hcg, clomid and arimidex



alright thanks alot PJ


----------



## anf1892 (Jul 16, 2012)

He is a strong man.


----------



## drizzyjake (Jul 19, 2012)

Hey pj what's your thoughts on novalog?


----------



## Rhodes777 (Jul 20, 2012)

Hey PJ!

Been following you for a few months.  Sorry to hear about the "lemons".  But this test will indeed make you stronger on the inside...  Hope your condition improves and if you feel you have a unique window for the USAs at this time...hell, seize the opportunity dude.  Someone once told me, "it's very difficult to stop someone with a true vision for success".


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Jul 20, 2012)

BP2000 said:


> PJ est g?nial ! Et oui, je parle en fran?ais motherfucker !


Not sure what that means but Hell Yeah!! lol


roiddy said:


> alright thanks alot PJ





anf1892 said:


> He is a strong man.


Thnak you 


drizzyjake said:


> Hey pj what's your thoughts on novalog?


LOVE it.


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Jul 20, 2012)

BP2000 said:


> PJ est g?nial ! Et oui, je parle en fran?ais motherfucker !





roiddy said:


> alright thanks alot PJ





anf1892 said:


> He is a strong man.





drizzyjake said:


> Hey pj what's your thoughts on novalog?





Rhodes777 said:


> Hey PJ!
> 
> Been following you for a few months.  Sorry to hear about the "lemons".  But this test will indeed make you stronger on the inside...  Hope your condition improves and if you feel you have a unique window for the USAs at this time...hell, seize the opportunity dude.  Someone once told me, "it's very difficult to stop someone with a true vision for success".


I agree with that statement. My pain has dropped dramatically I never broke my plan, just altered it for the situation and I will be on that stage in stellar fashion I refuse to go down! Thank you for your support


----------



## Rhodes777 (Jul 22, 2012)

PJ BRAUN said:


> I agree with that statement. My pain has dropped dramatically I never broke my plan, just altered it for the situation and I will be on that stage in stellar fashion I refuse to go down! Thank you for your support



Just saw your pics on FB.  You look ripped, shredded, and fantastic.  Best of luck at the USAs PJ...bring home the #1 hardware and take no prisoners!


----------



## Arnold (Jul 22, 2012)

6 more days!


----------



## ctr10 (Jul 22, 2012)

PJ looks great!!!!


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks guys!!!!


----------



## LightBearer (Jul 23, 2012)

PJ, you're a test guy,  but what's your take on NPP?
 Whats your preferred dosage and should it be used in short blast cycles or is there not enough time for recovery?


----------



## IslandGirl (Jul 24, 2012)

Kiss ass in Vegas!!!  See you soon!


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 27, 2012)

Good luck brother!


----------



## ckcrown84 (Jul 30, 2012)

PJ,

What practical and easy dieting advice can you give for me:

I work 8-5pm. Usually no lunch break. 
Was trying the protein bar / meal replacement bar route but I never seem to eat enough of them. Can't really pack too much food with me but I think I can get away with protein shakes. Maybe a freezer bag / cooler packs and 3 pre-made protein shakes with milk. If I eat a descent breakfast and eat post-work how much do I really need to consume during my work hours? 

Any other suggestions?


----------



## Rhodes777 (Jul 31, 2012)

Hey PJ,

Just looked over the top 16 HWs at the USAs.  I thought you looked very good PJ (probably higher than 12th IMHO ), but there's a clear difference in sheer muscle mass between you and say, Figoni or Pasquale.  IMHO, Figoni should have been in the top 5 and if I'm judging I've got him pegged as the winner.  He looked really ripped, lots of back muscle density and structure and fairly clean separation and density on his pecs and delts.  IMO Aaron Clark is a surprise winner in HW.  I don't think he looked better than Figoni at all.  What do you think?


----------



## Buckeye Fan (Jul 31, 2012)

On IER you mentioned your bloodwork showing your estrogen in the 200s how much arimidex did you have to take and how low did you get it to? I'm having the same issue thanks


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Jul 31, 2012)

LightBearer said:


> PJ, you're a test guy,  but what's your take on NPP?
> Whats your preferred dosage and should it be used in short blast cycles or is there not enough time for recovery?


I don't use it, I am not a fan. 


IslandGirl said:


> Kiss ass in Vegas!!!  See you soon!


Great seeing you.


ckcrown84 said:


> PJ,
> 
> What practical and easy dieting advice can you give for me:
> 
> ...


My other suggestions would be to eat BIG meals when not at work! 


Rhodes777 said:


> Hey PJ,
> 
> Just looked over the top 16 HWs at the USAs.  I thought you looked very good PJ (probably higher than 12th IMHO ), but there's a clear difference in sheer muscle mass between you and say, Figoni or Pasquale.  IMHO, Figoni should have been in the top 5 and if I'm judging I've got him pegged as the winner.  He looked really ripped, lots of back muscle density and structure and fairly clean separation and density on his pecs and delts.  IMO Aaron Clark is a surprise winner in HW.  I don't think he looked better than Figoni at all.  What do you think?


Actually if you take a second to look at the comparison pics you will see size certainly isn't an issue at all, lol...I thought pasquale should have won the class. I thought Figoni should have been third he has an amazing upper body but very small legs., the winner should have been second and I could have been 4 or 5 with NO argument from anyone. Thats the sport though. Is what it is. 12 was a slap in the face especially since I was the first person called in the second callout. Kinda funny that I used to smoke Rob you ells, he is exactly the same, and I am bigger and better yet he is a top contender now. Things that make you go hmmmmmmmmm  



Buckeye Fan said:


> On IER you mentioned your bloodwork showing your estrogen in the 200s how much arimidex did you have to take and how low did you get it to? I'm having the same issue thanks


I started doing 1mg arimidex daily and to be honest have no clue what  the number is now because I went back into contest prep and have no yet gotten any new blood work done. If you are doing real arimidex your numbers should be very low after 14 days of daily use.


----------



## IslandGirl (Aug 1, 2012)

PJ BRAUN said:


> Great seeing you.



Likewise!


----------



## pasamoto (Aug 1, 2012)

need help fixing my thighs. im 5'8 180lbs just under 8% bf. i just started fist cycle. im happy with my proportions every where except thighs. my upper thighs measure 25in. and my lower thighs measure only 17in! i have no noticable vastus medials devolpment. my vastus lateralis is highly devolped near the top and nearly nothing by the knee. how can i fix this? i dont have a hack squat machine at my gym.


----------



## Rhodes777 (Aug 2, 2012)

PJ BRAUN said:


> Actually if you take a second to look at the comparison pics you will see size certainly isn't an issue at all, lol...I thought pasquale should have won the class. I thought Figoni should have been third he has an amazing upper body but very small legs., the winner should have been second and I could have been 4 or 5 with NO argument from anyone. Thats the sport though. Is what it is. 12 was a slap in the face especially since I was the first person called in the second callout. Kinda funny that I used to smoke Rob you ells, he is exactly the same, and I am bigger and better yet he is a top contender now. Things that make you go hmmmmmmmmm



Agreed...12th was too low for you.  If you were in the second callout I would think they would already have you pegged for a potential top 5 or 5-10 at the very least...a bit strange.  Sounds like the judging was entirely too subjective with a lot of personal selection bias thrown in the mix.  I agree Clark should not have been the winner.  I still like Figoni's look better then Pasquale though, his back and overall upper body is phenomenal, but he does look a little lean on quads, but "very small legs" ...no.  The separation on his legs looks pretty damn good.  

Looking at the comparisons, I'd have to disagree with you PJ, there's a noticeable size difference in mass density in various areas between some competitors.  My top 5: Figoni, Pasquale, Clark, Jaramillo, Blanchard.

Anyway, time to move...it is what it is, BUT it does cause one to wonder what criteria the judges are applying to their decisions and if inherent selection bias is a problem.  

Ok, a couple questions PJ: 

1) In your opinion, how much does posing and having an overall good routine and stage presence enter into the judges decision?
2) Should judges apply more objectivity by measuring muscle size in prejudging as one of the crtieria involved in the overall judging process?

Thanks PJ!


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Aug 3, 2012)

12th was fucked!! I had you in the top 6 after the night show- which is 50pc of the show-if I'm correct? How do you go from the second call out to honestly sharpening up from pre-judging, to all the way to 12th? You looked great at night. A little film in pre, but got better as you posed IMO! Looked outstanding


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Aug 3, 2012)

pasamoto said:


> need help fixing my thighs. im 5'8 180lbs just under 8% bf. i just started fist cycle. im happy with my proportions every where except thighs. my upper thighs measure 25in. and my lower thighs measure only 17in! i have no noticable vastus medials devolpment. my vastus lateralis is highly devolped near the top and nearly nothing by the knee. how can i fix this? i dont have a hack squat machine at my gym.


How old are you and how long have you been training?


Rhodes777 said:


> Agreed...12th was too low for you.  If you were in the second callout I would think they would already have you pegged for a potential top 5 or 5-10 at the very least...a bit strange.  Sounds like the judging was entirely too subjective with a lot of personal selection bias thrown in the mix.  I agree Clark should not have been the winner.  I still like Figoni's look better then Pasquale though, his back and overall upper body is phenomenal, but he does look a little lean on quads, but "very small legs" ...no.  The separation on his legs looks pretty damn good.
> 
> Looking at the comparisons, I'd have to disagree with you PJ, there's a noticeable size difference in mass density in various areas between some competitors.  My top 5: Figoni, Pasquale, Clark, Jaramillo, Blanchard.
> 
> ...


To answer your question number 1- it matters a lot and 2- no


hypo_glycemic said:


> 12th was fucked!! I had you in the top 6 after the night show- which is 50pc of the show-if I'm correct? How do you go from the second call out to honestly sharpening up from pre-judging, to all the way to 12th? You looked great at night. A little film in pre, but got better as you posed IMO! Looked outstanding


Thanks, i don't think it was a film you saw in pre, what happened was they took forever to do my il properly and I had no time to pump up so I was FLAT...as I posed I got a pump and filled out and looked tighter. i ws definitely tighter in the morning then at the night show. Anyway, it is what it is and its done. 

Next time I compete I will be a super its just too damn hard for me to suck down to 225 and I can't carb up efficiently when trying to make that weight class.


----------



## pasamoto (Aug 3, 2012)

im 29. ive been resistance training for 4years. weight training for 3yrs.


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Aug 4, 2012)

pasamoto said:


> im 29. ive been resistance training for 4years. weight training for 3yrs.


Hows your diet?


----------



## drizzyjake (Aug 4, 2012)

Hey pj, I was gonna run test e, deca,adrol( just first 3 weeks) and hgh for a 12 week cycle. The hgh I know I gotta do for awhile 6 months at least. Do I just continue the hgh through my pct and off cycle time? How does all that sound?


----------



## VERIKA (Aug 4, 2012)

Mr. Pj, how are you? May I ask what would you do with someone who has hard time removing fat and getting lean, especially around 9% fat or so?


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Aug 4, 2012)

PJ BRAUN said:


> How old are you and how long have you been training?
> 
> To answer your question number 1- it matters a lot and 2- no
> 
> ...



You're absolutely a super! I could see the game plan to make heavies,but I think with your thickness, having some reserve water to pull from a little when you crank down on the diet would be good. And also having the room -weight wise to carb up . Anyway, you looked good bro. I'm sure this next show will be a lot different .. Good luck and make sure Jeann doesn't do your tan haha


----------



## pasamoto (Aug 5, 2012)

PJ BRAUN said:


> Hows your diet?


diet is great. upperbody is developed very well, along with upper thighs. can post pics if it helps.


----------



## bostonpaul (Aug 5, 2012)

Great Body...a lot of years of pain to get those gains no? (Rhetorical Question)

I'm past fifty...do I need at this point..(to realize larger gains)  to use hgh to compensate for natural losses at my age?

Thanks

BP


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Aug 7, 2012)

drizzyjake said:


> Hey pj, I was gonna run test e, deca,adrol( just first 3 weeks) and hgh for a 12 week cycle. The hgh I know I gotta do for awhile 6 months at least. Do I just continue the hgh through my pct and off cycle time? How does all that sound?


It depends...some will tell you to stay on it, and some will say to stay off...opinions are mixed...if I knew a lot more about you as a client I would tell you exactly my opinion but since I don't i am going ti say that you should abandon the gh when you are totally off for best results in the long run.


VERIKA said:


> Mr. Pj, how are you? May I ask what would you do with someone who has hard time removing fat and getting lean, especially around 9% fat or so?


Depends on their ultimate goal as wells how I felt they were responding to everything else.THis is soothing that I think if your having a problem with you would best bet just sign up for a plan with me and let me work you through it.


hypo_glycemic said:


> You're absolutely a super! I could see the game plan to make heavies,but I think with your thickness, having some reserve water to pull from a little when you crank down on the diet would be good. And also having the room -weight wise to carb up . Anyway, you looked good bro. I'm sure this next show will be a lot different .. Good luck and make sure Jeann doesn't do your tan haha


LOL, thank you I really appreciate that!!


pasamoto said:


> diet is great. upperbody is developed very well, along with upper thighs. can post pics if it helps.


yes please do!


bostonpaul said:


> Great Body...a lot of years of pain to get those gains no? (Rhetorical Question)
> 
> I'm past fifty...do I need at this point..(to realize larger gains)  to use hgh to compensate for natural losses at my age?
> 
> ...


Personally I think that the older you get the more important Test and gh therapy are, but I would need to know a lot more about you to answer this in full detail. It would def not be a bad idea to utilize the effect of GH at your age!!


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Aug 7, 2012)

Buy the way guys I have a discount code for 15% on here for everyone, so please use PJB15 when you purchase any IML products...and IF your a client I have a different code for 20% off all IML awesome products!


----------



## drizzyjake (Aug 7, 2012)

Does this look like a good mass gaining cycle? Test e 750mg and deca 400mg for 14 weeks with hgh. Kick starting it with adrol? Any support supps you would add? I got nolva on hand. That look good? Any advice or changes? I'm 25, 205lbs, 6'0.


----------



## Wrekem (Aug 9, 2012)

PJ, first NPC show at the beginning of the season next march, how is your pricing for personal training and diet/nutrition? also, at what time should you be brought into the picture before competition, ex like 24weeks or what? i do have access to a ifbb pro who owns the gym i go to, however your in tune with cycles, which could be beneficial and you were who i thought of first. any advice here or word back is appreciated, thanks man!


----------



## big recon (Aug 9, 2012)

*PJB* - Muscle Mag September issue nice man...........


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Aug 9, 2012)

For 15% off all IMLs products, use the discount code Aaron15!!!!!


----------



## Rhodes777 (Aug 10, 2012)

Hey PJ!

Got a couple questions regarding the advent of the new Men's Physique Division in the NPC.  It appears to be gaining popularity.  What are  your thoughts on this impending evolution of the industry?  With the addition of the MPD, are shows getting too long?  In reference to posing...my understanding is there's very little "posing" and with the long board shorts, legs are basically left out of the equation.

Thanks!


----------



## -Freakzilla- (Aug 10, 2012)

Aaron Singerman said:


> For 15% off all IMLs products, use the discount code Aaron15!!!!!


HAHA!

I did use your code on my order of Metha-Drol Extreme! Saved me on the shipping cost.


----------



## drizzyjake (Aug 10, 2012)

What would u suggest for a pre workout meal if you are gonna be lifting early in the morning when u get up or in the afternoon?


----------



## Buckeye Fan (Aug 10, 2012)

I am taking 1000mg test and 500mg deca with 2mg adex ED (thought higher dose would help water retention) and at week two I am really getting bad water retention. How can I keep the water retention down? I'm 350gr protein 100gr fat 400 gr carbs for my bulking diet. Thanks man


----------



## drizzyjake (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm trying to bulk right now but wanna make it good weight. It is the off season, but what are your suggestions on diet? I make all my meals sunday night. I do six meals a day . But how strict do I need to be? Like is a grilled chucked breast and baked potato for lunch from Wendy's? or should I stayed with my planned healthier meals everyday all meals. My job just makes it tough. But like I said I'm looking for a lot of good mass


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Aug 15, 2012)

drizzyjake said:


> Does this look like a good mass gaining cycle? Test e 750mg and deca 400mg for 14 weeks with hgh. Kick starting it with adrol? Any support supps you would add? I got nolva on hand. That look good? Any advice or changes? I'm 25, 205lbs, 6'0.


I dont think the adrol is necessary. ALso I hate nolv for offseason estrogen issues get some arimidex and keep it unhand just in case.


Wrekem said:


> PJ, first NPC show at the beginning of the season next march, how is your pricing for personal training and diet/nutrition? also, at what time should you be brought into the picture before competition, ex like 24weeks or what? i do have access to a ifbb pro who owns the gym i go to, however your in tune with cycles, which could be beneficial and you were who i thought of first. any advice here or word back is appreciated, thanks man!


Hey man I would love to discuss more Do me a favor and send me current pics shirtless to pjbraunfitness@yahoo.com and I'll take it from there. 


big recon said:


> *PJB* - Muscle Mag September issue nice man...........


Thank you!!


Rhodes777 said:


> Hey PJ!
> 
> Got a couple questions regarding the advent of the new Men's Physique Division in the NPC.  It appears to be gaining popularity.  What are  your thoughts on this impending evolution of the industry?  With the addition of the MPD, are shows getting too long?  In reference to posing...my understanding is there's very little "posing" and with the long board shorts, legs are basically left out of the equation.
> 
> Thanks!


Getting huhge?! Oh no its already huge my man!! You gotta see the shows out here in Cali! prob at least 50 MPD competitors in every local show. I think its great, anything that can make money for the industry is great. THe posing is minimal but you gotta have some swagger if you go out all stiff your going to get lost int he crowd. Attitude shows on stage!


-Freakzilla- said:


> HAHA!
> 
> I did use your code on my order of Metha-Drol Extreme! Saved me on the shipping cost.


Dick you diddnt use mine!!??


drizzyjake said:


> What would u suggest for a pre workout meal if you are gonna be lifting early in the morning when u get up or in the afternoon?


Depends on what kind of stomach you have. Some people have no problems training close after eating and others will puke! Which are you?


Buckeye Fan said:


> I am taking 1000mg test and 500mg deca with 2mg adex ED (thought higher dose would help water retention) and at week two I am really getting bad water retention. How can I keep the water retention down? I'm 350gr protein 100gr fat 400 gr carbs for my bulking diet. Thanks man


Its impossible to be gaining that much water that fast ig your doing all that arimidex. For starters what do you look like and how low is your body fat. You may be eating more than you need to. Second get off the arimidex your fuckin your gains. Do 1mg E.O.D and you will grow fast with minimal water retention. I dont like to go over 400mg of Deca personally cus I find it messes with my sex drive but you should not be having unbearable sides. Also make sure your arimidex is REAL!


drizzyjake said:


> I'm trying to bulk right now but wanna make it good weight. It is the off season, but what are your suggestions on diet? I make all my meals sunday night. I do six meals a day . But how strict do I need to be? Like is a grilled chucked breast and baked potato for lunch from Wendy's? or should I stayed with my planned healthier meals everyday all meals. My job just makes it tough. But like I said I'm looking for a lot of good mass


LOl, there are too many variables here that I would need to know to answer this accurately but it doesn't take a rocket scientist to know the chicken and potato are better for ya then Wendy dude! lol


----------



## CityHunter (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi PJ,

I'll start a cut in september what do you think about the cycle below.

Also he are my diet macros I plan to do, what do you think? I'm 6,4, my current body weight is 100kg and I'm around 14% body fat.

Calories 2000 cals/day
Proteins: 200g or more/day for off days and training days ( to control appetite)
Fat: 130g/day
Carbs : on off days between 40/60g and on training days 120-160g

Weeks 1-10: Test Prop 50mg each day
Weeks 1-4 : Super-DMZ Rx 2 caps daily (1 cap AM / 1 cap PM)
Weeks 1-10: Proviron 50mg/day
Weeks 1-10: HCG: 1,000 iu/week split into 2 
Weeks 1-10: Aromasin 12.5mg/EOD
FOREVER: PROSCAR 1/4 tablet each day


Week 11: Wait 3 to 4 days and begin PCT

PCT

Weeks 11-14: 20/20/20/10 mg Aromasin
Week 11: Clomid 100mg/ED
Weeks 12/13: Clomid 75mg/ED
Week 14: Clomid 50mg/ED


Supplements:

Advanced Cycle Support Rx - 3 caps daily
Ultra Male Rx - 1 cap daily
Anabolic-Matrix Rx - 2 caps daily with food 
Liv-52 4 caps during the meals split in twice
Fish Oil 4 caps a day
Multi-vitamins
Vitamin C 3g/day
Creatine 5gr/day just after training


----------



## Rooney55 (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi PJ I am an aspiring bodybuilder who is 26 years old and 200 pounds. I have done about 5 or 6 cycles now over the last 3 years and have ran stuff like test e, test c, deca, dbol and tren. My question is about having kids. I am really worried that using AAS will not allow me to have kids in the long run, this has been a worry for a while now! I have just done a 16 week cycle of text cyp at 600 mg PW with dbol for first 4 weeks at 30 mg and tren for 5 weeks, I cam off the tren as it was really lowering my sex drive and had to purchase some viagra for a while after! I ran nolva at 20mg ED for the whole cycle as i am prone to gyno and arimidex is too expensive in the UK! For my PCT i waited 2 weeks after last shot and done 100 mg clomid ED for 14 days and nolva 20mg for 40 days, tribulus ED also.

I feel fine at the minute and my boys are full and sex drive is okay, I am now 8 weeks after my last shot!

Really I am wondering your opinion on having kids after AAS and the best thing to do to stay fertile. Would 12 week cycles of 600 mg test cyp for instance with 8 weeks off, with a pct of 20 mg nolva for 40 days and clomid 100 mg for 14 days be sufficient for recovery and fertility in the long run? Or is it better to also add the HCG in for the 2 weeks directly afgter the last AAS shot?

Appreciate your help and time, sorry for the long thread!


----------



## -Freakzilla- (Aug 17, 2012)

*Q &amp; A with PJ Braun NPC National Bodybuilder Competitor*

Your code didn't work, so I used Aaron's. I'll use yours next time if it works. Haha.


----------



## Pitbull44 (Aug 21, 2012)

Question for you PJ,

Attached is a current pic and below is my current cycle. I am currently on week 8. I am competing in a men's physquie show on OCT 13th. I am planning on dropping the test e two weeks before the 13th but am unsure on what dose to keep the test p at? Ive read reviews on how others completely stop the test a week out? Also thinking of maybe throwing in some masteron, what are you thoughts??? Thanks

1-5 Test E 250mg weekly
1-5 Test Prop 50mg/ed
1-5 Tren Ace 50-75mg/ed
1-5 Winstrol 50mg
1-5 Dbol 30mg/ed
1-5 25mg aromasin ed
1-5 Caber .5mg Twice Weekly

5-10 Test E 250 weekly
5-10 Aromasin 12.5 eod

10-15 Test E 250mg weekly
10-15 Test Prop 50mg/ed
10-15 Tren Ace 50-75mg/ed
10-15 Winstrol 50mg
10-13 Dbol 30mg/ed
10-15 25mg aromasin ed
10-15 Caber .5mg Twice Weekly


----------



## drizzyjake (Aug 27, 2012)

Hey pj, I love legs, I used to hate them or even not do them. But I have noticed I lean forward to much on my squat. I have really bad ankles, tight hamstrings, and think my hip flexors may play a part in my bad form/ inability to get into position. I'm working on exercises to help strengthen these parts and my technique. Could I avoid squats for awhile or even all together and still be competitive? And successful


----------



## -Freakzilla- (Aug 28, 2012)

Just tried using your code (as promised) to buy a few bottles of Super DMZ. It didn't work AGAIN, so I had to use Aaron's. 

Sorry dude. Maybe they can give you credit if someone see's this?


----------



## Buckeye Fan (Aug 28, 2012)

*Q &amp; A with PJ Braun NPC National Bodybuilder Competitor*

Code PJB15 worked for me.


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Aug 29, 2012)

CityHunter said:


> Hi PJ,
> 
> I'll start a cut in september what do you think about the cycle below.
> 
> ...





Rooney55 said:


> Hi PJ I am an aspiring bodybuilder who is 26 years old and 200 pounds. I have done about 5 or 6 cycles now over the last 3 years and have ran stuff like test e, test c, deca, dbol and tren. My question is about having kids. I am really worried that using AAS will not allow me to have kids in the long run, this has been a worry for a while now! I have just done a 16 week cycle of text cyp at 600 mg PW with dbol for first 4 weeks at 30 mg and tren for 5 weeks, I cam off the tren as it was really lowering my sex drive and had to purchase some viagra for a while after! I ran nolva at 20mg ED for the whole cycle as i am prone to gyno and arimidex is too expensive in the UK! For my PCT i waited 2 weeks after last shot and done 100 mg clomid ED for 14 days and nolva 20mg for 40 days, tribulus ED also.
> 
> I feel fine at the minute and my boys are full and sex drive is okay, I am now 8 weeks after my last shot!
> 
> ...


Stuff like this I prefer to my email pjbraunfitness@yahoo.com but if you run the HCG rthe whole time you are fucking yourself in the long run and you dont need all that aromyson either. 


-Freakzilla- said:


> Your code didn't work, so I used Aaron's. I'll use yours next time if it works. Haha.


its PJB15 they need to fix that!


Pitbull44 said:


> Question for you PJ,
> 
> Attached is a current pic and below is my current cycle. I am currently on week 8. I am competing in a men's physquie show on OCT 13th. I am planning on dropping the test e two weeks before the 13th but am unsure on what dose to keep the test p at? Ive read reviews on how others completely stop the test a week out? Also thinking of maybe throwing in some masteron, what are you thoughts??? Thanks
> 
> ...


Thats way too much gear for MPD!!!


drizzyjake said:


> Hey pj, I love legs, I used to hate them or even not do them. But I have noticed I lean forward to much on my squat. I have really bad ankles, tight hamstrings, and think my hip flexors may play a part in my bad form/ inability to get into position. I'm working on exercises to help strengthen these parts and my technique. Could I avoid squats for awhile or even all together and still be competitive? And successful


Yes but would really help is foam rolling and stretching those areas...avoiding them is not fixing the problem!


-Freakzilla- said:


> Just tried using your code (as promised) to buy a few bottles of Super DMZ. It didn't work AGAIN, so I had to use Aaron's.
> ugh
> Sorry dude. Maybe they can give you credit if someone see's this?


sucks


Buckeye Fan said:


> Code PJB15 worked for me.


YES!!! Thats my code!


----------



## Rooney55 (Aug 31, 2012)

Rooney55 said:


> Hi PJ I am an aspiring bodybuilder who is 26 years old and 200 pounds. I have done about 5 or 6 cycles now over the last 3 years and have ran stuff like test e, test c, deca, dbol and tren. My question is about having kids. I am really worried that using AAS will not allow me to have kids in the long run, this has been a worry for a while now! I have just done a 16 week cycle of text cyp at 600 mg PW with dbol for first 4 weeks at 30 mg and tren for 5 weeks, I cam off the tren as it was really lowering my sex drive and had to purchase some viagra for a while after! I ran nolva at 20mg ED for the whole cycle as i am prone to gyno and arimidex is too expensive in the UK! For my PCT i waited 2 weeks after last shot and done 100 mg clomid ED for 14 days and nolva 20mg for 40 days, tribulus ED also.
> 
> I feel fine at the minute and my boys are full and sex drive is okay, I am now 8 weeks after my last shot!
> 
> ...


#




Hi PJ, thanks for replying, what did you mean by 'aromyson either.' I was only thinking do I need the HCG for PCT or would I be able to run the following program and still manage to get my natural test back to normal?

week 1 - 12 600 mg test cyp

week 15 start pct: nolva 20 mg for 4 weeks, clomid 100 mg for 2 weeks? 

Then repeat? so i would have like 8-10 weeks off between cycles?


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 5, 2012)

*Blackstone Labs - Super DMZ 2.0 Discounts!!!*

*Blackstone Labs - Super DMZ 2.0 Discounts!!!

*BREAKING NEWS!!! IronMagLabs Inc.  groundbreaking product is  back!! An independent distributor bought  every last bottle and this is  the ONLY place you can buy this powerful  supplement at this price. Get  it soon because this one is not going to  last long. 



 


Buy 3 get one free plus use discount code *HEAVY10* for an additional 10% off!

Click here ----> *Blackstone Labs - Buy Super-DMZ Rx 2.0*


----------



## IrishAnimal11 (Sep 6, 2012)

Hey PJ - this is what I was thinking for an off season bulk:
Weeks 1-10 - Test E - 500mg/week
Weeks 1-9 - Tren - 300mg/week
Weeks 1-5 - Dianabol - 50mg/day

What you think?

Should I take arimidex along with the at .5mg every 2nd day, or even if I upped the test to 750mg? thanks!


----------



## big recon (Sep 7, 2012)

P.J. 

I am going to do a Test/Deca/D-bol cycle coming up. I was wondering if I should do the d-bol along with the test for the first 5 weeks, then replace it with the deca. Or should I do all three at the same time and stop the d-bol after 5 weeks. I have heard both ways, what do you think....


----------



## BP2000 (Sep 9, 2012)

PJ BRAUN said:


> Buy the way guys I have a discount code for 15% on here for everyone, so please use PJB15 when you purchase any IML products...and IF your a client I have a different code for 20% off all IML awesome products!



Hey bud your code does not match your sig.


----------



## Buckeye Fan (Sep 10, 2012)

I have read so many different things for bulking. Some say high carbs lower fats others say higher fats moderate carbs. What do you feel builds muscle carbs or fats?


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Sep 18, 2012)

Rooney55 said:


> #
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I prefer a more comprehensive PCT, I think you can try that and see how it goes, id be curious to here your results. 



IrishAnimal11 said:


> Hey PJ - this is what I was thinking for an off season bulk:
> Weeks 1-10 - Test E - 500mg/week
> Weeks 1-9 - Tren - 300mg/week
> Weeks 1-5 - Dianabol - 50mg/day
> ...



Looks good, you dont need to go higher with the test but if you do definitely keep the arimidex on hand, I dont think you will need the arimidex for the cycle you have listed. 



big recon said:


> P.J.
> 
> I am going to do a Test/Deca/D-bol cycle coming up. I was wondering if I should do the d-bol along with the test for the first 5 weeks, then replace it with the deca. Or should I do all three at the same time and stop the d-bol after 5 weeks. I have heard both ways, what do you think....


If you are going to do all three keep the D-bol in for the start because the Deca is very slow acting. 


BP2000 said:


> Hey bud your code does not match your sig.


I know I keep asking for that to be fixed and its not happening! 


Buckeye Fan said:


> I have read so many different things for bulking. Some say high carbs lower fats others say higher fats moderate carbs. What do you feel builds muscle carbs or fats?


Everyone is different!! I think a combo of both is necessary!


----------



## gomit (Sep 20, 2012)

PJ BRAUN said:


> Stuff like this I prefer to my email pjbraunfitness@yahoo.com but if you run the HCG rthe whole time you are fucking yourself in the long run and you dont need all that aromyson either.
> 
> I'm curious could you elaborate on running HCG the whole time i hear so many mixed reviews some guys saying running it the whole time is a must some say just pre-PCT. I know with prolonged use in higher does it can actually kill leydig cells. Is that why you advise against it? Also if your were running 50mg of Provirion ED and happen to be gyno pron is the 10 aroma ed still too much with it?


----------



## gomit (Sep 21, 2012)

You answered my HCG question via email it just took a while for my msg to get approved by an admin as im new here. I am curious about the Second part with the provirion and aroma if you are gyno pron... Thanks again!!


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Sep 21, 2012)

gomit said:


> You answered my HCG question via email it just took a while for my msg to get approved by an admin as im new here. I am curious about the Second part with the provirion and aroma if you are gyno pron... Thanks again!!


Just keep the arimidex on hand, .5mg every other day should suffice!


----------



## Rhodes777 (Sep 21, 2012)

Hey PJ,

I have a health question regarding scar tissue.  Do you have any at injection sites you've hit consistently?  Is there any way you know of to soften scar tissue?  I've got some sizable scar tissue areas in the upper glute quadrant.  Have you ever heard of taking jabs in the pecs?  I read recently someone commented that it was relatively painless.  Thoughts?  Thanks PJ!


----------



## infinitig37 (Sep 21, 2012)

Hey bro hows life in florida??? i follow you a lot on facebook, hope all is well! last year around march i got this bright idea to loose weight and dropped from 220 to 190 worst mistake of my live i couldn't even fill out a large shirt! lol now i have been putting on size ever since. i am now weighing between 247-250 at 5'11. I am on a cycle now of 700mg of test e and 10iu 5 days a week of GH my weight has just stopped going up how ever i am continuing to pound food trying to get up to 260 before i start cutting in january. I was wondering if you could give me some guide lines on a diet for when i start cutting to keep as much of my gains as possible and also how much cardio should i do when i start start cutting? thinking i am going to be living on the stair master!


----------



## NeverGiveUp (Sep 23, 2012)

Hey PJ I listened to some buddys at the gym and started taking gear and got it from one of my buddys. All I ever had taken was Test E. I got up to about 800mg a week and stayed on it around 2 yr without ever coming off and never taking Arimidex or anything. Needless to say gyno occured and the gear was garbage as well. I stopped it all and a few months later I felt like crap and had some blood work done. Needless to say everything was bottomed out Test levels right around 103. So I got into a Health and Rejuvenation clinic and I can get pretty much anything now and its pharmaceutical not garbage like the other. Right now heres what im taking...

400 mg Test Cypionate a week
75 mg Anavar every day
3iu's HGH 5 days a week
1mg Aremidex EOD

Need your opinion should I up the test or do you reccomend anything else I should take?


----------



## NeverGiveUp (Sep 23, 2012)

Forgot to mention im 36 5'09 and around 217


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 23, 2012)

BP2000 said:


> Hey bud your code does not match your sig.



Fixed!

Coupon code: *PJB15* for 15% Off order!


----------



## spicyer (Oct 6, 2012)

PJ - I am 51 and started weight training/bodybuilding 1/ 1/2 years ago. I lost almost 100 lbs and competed at 178 lbs. in my first contest. I'm now 205 at about 12% bf. Is it realistic to think that I can compete at the national level in another couple of years or would I have had to build a base at a much younger age?


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Oct 14, 2012)

Rhodes777 said:


> Hey PJ,
> 
> I have a health question regarding scar tissue.  Do you have any at injection sites you've hit consistently?  Is there any way you know of to soften scar tissue?  I've got some sizable scar tissue areas in the upper glute quadrant.  Have you ever heard of taking jabs in the pecs?  I read recently someone commented that it was relatively painless.  Thoughts?  Thanks PJ!


You have to do repeated deep tissue assuage work on the area and even that wont get rid of everything. You an also try doing some really potent ultrasound work on it, but your going ti need a chiro or pt office to get one of those. Rotate your sites!


infinitig37 said:


> Hey bro hows life in florida??? i follow you a lot on facebook, hope all is well! last year around march i got this bright idea to loose weight and dropped from 220 to 190 worst mistake of my live i couldn't even fill out a large shirt! lol now i have been putting on size ever since. i am now weighing between 247-250 at 5'11. I am on a cycle now of 700mg of test e and 10iu 5 days a week of GH my weight has just stopped going up how ever i am continuing to pound food trying to get up to 260 before i start cutting in january. I was wondering if you could give me some guide lines on a diet for when i start cutting to keep as much of my gains as possible and also how much cardio should i do when i start start cutting? thinking i am going to be living on the stair master!


Its tough to say without knowing a lot more. You should sign up for a program with me and let me guide you so you can learn a lot. Keep your protein hi. If your eating 1.5g of pro per pound of bodyweight you will def not lose muscle. Start low with the cardio and work your way up! Stop chasing a number on the scale tarts a huge mistake. 


NeverGiveUp said:


> Hey PJ I listened to some buddys at the gym and started taking gear and got it from one of my buddys. All I ever had taken was Test E. I got up to about 800mg a week and stayed on it around 2 yr without ever coming off and never taking Arimidex or anything. Needless to say gyno occured and the gear was garbage as well. I stopped it all and a few months later I felt like crap and had some blood work done. Needless to say everything was bottomed out Test levels right around 103. So I got into a Health and Rejuvenation clinic and I can get pretty much anything now and its pharmaceutical not garbage like the other. Right now heres what im taking...
> 
> 400 mg Test Cypionate a week
> 75 mg Anavar every day
> ...





NeverGiveUp said:


> Forgot to mention im 36 5'09 and around 217


Depends on what your goals, are. You should make great goals doing why your doing and dont need to increase anything in my opinion! 


heavyiron said:


> Fixed!
> 
> Coupon code: *PJB15* for 15% Off order!


THANK YOU!!!


spicyer said:


> PJ - I am 51 and started weight training/bodybuilding 1/ 1/2 years ago. I lost almost 100 lbs and competed at 178 lbs. in my first contest. I'm now 205 at about 12% bf. Is it realistic to think that I can compete at the national level in another couple of years or would I have had to build a base at a much younger age?


WIthout seeing pics I cant answer this.


----------



## jamesyot (Oct 15, 2012)

Some great info on here!  If anyone is interested in competeing you should have PJ coach you.  I recently did a show and I had PJ help me with my workouts/diet/anabolics.  I ended up placing second in my first ever show!  PJ HAD ME SHREDDED!  I can say I was one of the most conditioned athletes there.  I could have not done this without his help.  I highly reccomned PJ to anyone that is competing, wants to get in sick shape or anyone who is taking anabolics (it is good to have someone that knows what these compounds do, help you).  I can't wait to compete in 2013.


----------



## ctr10 (Oct 15, 2012)

PJ I talked to you about a torn pec before, so far I have torn mine(minor) 3 times in the same spot, I will lay off it for a while, then slowly increase the weight, when I get back to where I was or even a little stronger before the first tear and I'm feeling great, it tears, PJ what can you recommend I do to get around this, right now I am afraid to go above 225 lb. on inclne or flat bench.


----------



## plt (Oct 17, 2012)

PJ,

Being a professional, I was wondering if you have heard of, or tried the product of ptren, proponyltrenbolone?  With all of the logs I have read, and seen all the talk surrounding this product, was wondering your thoughts about this... And if it is producing the kind of gains people are claiming, why aren't more professional, and other people using this?   Thank you!!


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Oct 19, 2012)

jamesyot said:


> Some great info on here!  If anyone is interested in competeing you should have PJ coach you.  I recently did a show and I had PJ help me with my workouts/diet/anabolics.  I ended up placing second in my first ever show!  PJ HAD ME SHREDDED!  I can say I was one of the most conditioned athletes there.  I could have not done this without his help.  I highly reccomned PJ to anyone that is competing, wants to get in sick shape or anyone who is taking anabolics (it is good to have someone that knows what these compounds do, help you).  I can't wait to compete in 2013.


THANK YOU!!


ctr10 said:


> PJ I talked to you about a torn pec before, so far I have torn mine(minor) 3 times in the same spot, I will lay off it for a while, then slowly increase the weight, when I get back to where I was or even a little stronger before the first tear and I'm feeling great, it tears, PJ what can you recommend I do to get around this, right now I am afraid to go above 225 lb. on inclne or flat bench.


As simple as silly as this sounds...just dont do anything that hurts. Your probably way better off using DB's 


plt said:


> PJ,
> 
> Being a professional, I was wondering if you have heard of, or tried the product of ptren, proponyltrenbolone?  With all of the logs I have read, and seen all the talk surrounding this product, was wondering your thoughts about this... And if it is producing the kind of gains people are claiming, why aren't more professional, and other people using this?   Thank you!!


I honestly have neve tried it, I am a big fan of good old fashion Trenbolone acetate


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Nov 5, 2012)

ITs gotten quiet in here all of a sudden! lol


----------



## BP2000 (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## MuscleAddiction (Nov 5, 2012)

Well I am new to this forum, and just stumbled across this thread and seen your posts PJ, and let me just say it is great having a bro at your level in the game giving an opportunity for someone like myself to pick your brain a bit for my next competition. Thanks in advance for that!!! I have competed in 3 competitions in the past, and it has been 5 years since my last...my wife and I had a baby girl so I hung up the posing trunks to be daddy! Now my little angel wants to see daddy compete, so have to make her proud! I will be 42 in 12 days, so still a young guy ...plan on competing in July 2013. I will be competing in the NPC, so as far as the judges go...in your opinion what do they really want to see in a competitors conditioning and physique up on stage nowadays? I have 8 months to get prepared, so have already began some work (focusing on weak areas)...any general tips to offer a novice still???


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Nov 6, 2012)

*Q &amp; A with PJ Braun NPC National Bodybuilder Competitor*



PJ BRAUN said:


> ITs gotten quiet in here all of a sudden! lol



I'm going to ask you a question, then you gotta ask me one!


Question:

We have 1000+ competitors entering NPC Nationals this coming weekend. With so many people there are bound to be many people not ready to be on the national level yet. In your opinion, how does one know when they are ready to move up to that level?


----------



## IAMLEGEND1 (Nov 7, 2012)

Which orals have the least affect on lipids, if any, in your experience?


----------



## -Freakzilla- (Nov 17, 2012)

I just got done taking Methadrol-Extreme Sept. 30th. Added 17lbs which was completely insane! Strength went WAY up. Needless to say I was VERY pleased with this product.

My question is I wanted to get started on Super DMZ 2.0 next week. Am I giving my body enough rest between cycles or would you suggest taking another couple weeks off?


----------



## Glycomann (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm wondering why you and Singerman tortured the mentally disabled kid with your leg routine.  Trying to teach the learning impaired a lesson?


----------



## muscleicon (Nov 19, 2012)

Hey PJ, nice to have a high caliber bodybuilder like yourself on the boards. Ive read most of your post from the last few pages and you are def giving out some good advice. I compete in NPC, heavyweight class and wondering what would be a good bullking cycle using test, tren and possible an oral like dbol or anavar? Would would be a good cut with the same, or maybe some winny? (Im  5' - 6.5 in, 225 - 230lbs offseason and was 196lbs last comp., which I think was to light)


----------



## Buckeye Fan (Nov 25, 2012)

*Q &amp; A with PJ Braun NPC National Bodybuilder Competitor*

PJ I'm currently bulking not starting my prep until June. My bodyfat is around 14% looking to be under 10%. Would u suggest doing keto for 4-6 weeks to lower bodyfat or keep bulking until June and so longer prep.


----------



## megsbella1 (Dec 9, 2012)

hey pj if i was planning on doing a shower the end of april when would be the ideal time to start with you? do you only offer 16 week prep or is that what is highly recommended?

i think i want to switch from bikini to figure but of course would take your opinion into consideration  been trying to put on some muscle for the past 6 months!


----------



## Ice-cold 74 (Dec 11, 2012)

Question:i was looking to get injections of test enanthate and use EQ with it to cut me up a little more. So my question is what is a good but safe website or place i can purchase it from? Im an ex athlete that has lost 77 pounds by dieting and exercising 5 days a week and im close to having a six pack. Im looking for that  extra edge. If you could help or suggest something that would be greatS


----------



## Buckeye Fan (Dec 11, 2012)

*Q &amp; A with PJ Braun NPC National Bodybuilder Competitor*

^^^^^ now that's funny shit


----------



## vbn9 (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi PJ,
Happy New Year!

Quick question which I would really appreciate if you could answer:

Have been using a lab-made blend for 3 weeks which contains (values per ml):

Test Enanthate: 150mg
Test Propionate: 75mg
Tren Acetate: 75mg
Deca: 100mg

Arimidex @ 1mg EOD

Q. Have been using the above @ 3ml a week (1ml EOD) and after 3 weeks of use I have noticed a big drop in Libido, its is almost non-existent. Do you know why this might have happened and what can be done to restore my libido as soon as possible? ... I have discontinued use of the blend and will am solely on Test Enanthate. Restoring my libido is my main concern at the moment.

Thank You


----------



## mlconcannon (Jan 9, 2013)

What do you think about Sust 250Mg/Ml (10ML) & Deca (Nandrolone Decanoate) 300Mg/Ml(10ML) Cycles? Are these good compounds to use together. 
Iv'e been training hard for almost five years I'm,
6'1'' 
254 
20%BF 
My first cycle i ran was 12 weeks of Ethanate & Trenbolone and i get really awesome results from it, i drug the cycle out for so long cause i threw out my back and didn't realise it, my last pinning was 5/1/2011 and that was the same day i had surgery.

Iv'e had these 2 10ml bottles (10ml.Dece300ml &10ml.sust250ml) since and have been waiting for the right time to run them
I'm really just looking short cycle to put back on the mass i lost.

Cycle plan
Wks 2-3 5006Mg-Sust EOD 4-8 300mg EOD

Wks 1-6 500Mg-Deca mon & fri

PCT
3-4 Wks after last sus Pinning 100/100/100/50 clomid
3g. Vit C ED
*10g. creatine ED
200IU Vit E
also have Tamoxifen on hand

How does this look?*


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Jan 11, 2013)

Sorry I  HAVE BEN MIA FOLKS BUT I AM GOING TO GET TO ALL YOUR QUESTIONS SHORTLY!! BRING EM ON!


----------



## dutchmaster454 (Jan 13, 2013)

PJ , you have had gyno surgery before correct? Well I am about to have my surgery come march and my question is do you ever hve problems with reoccurrence ? Like I have saved a long time for this surgery and I am worried to ever cycle again once I have the surgery . I am going to be in fear of it coming back. I have read it can come back because the doc has to leave a small amount of gland to support the nipple .  Thought ?


----------



## Buckeye Fan (Jan 19, 2013)

*Q &amp; A with PJ Braun NPC National Bodybuilder Competitor*

Do you think shakes are equal to meals? With my job it's hard to eat 6 solid meals a day. Will rotating meal shake meal shake etc be ok for bulking and cutting?


----------



## drizzyjake (Jan 19, 2013)

hey pj i was gonna run test e, tren and anadrol for a bulking cycle along with hgh. would i need to run the hgh after my cycle to get the benefits or cut it off at the end of my cycle?


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Feb 12, 2013)

MuscleAddiction said:


> Well I am new to this forum, and just stumbled across this thread and seen your posts PJ, and let me just say it is great having a bro at your level in the game giving an opportunity for someone like myself to pick your brain a bit for my next competition. Thanks in advance for that!!! I have competed in 3 competitions in the past, and it has been 5 years since my last...my wife and I had a baby girl so I hung up the posing trunks to be daddy! Now my little angel wants to see daddy compete, so have to make her proud! I will be 42 in 12 days, so still a young guy ...plan on competing in July 2013. I will be competing in the NPC, so as far as the judges go...in your opinion what do they really want to see in a competitors conditioning and physique up on stage nowadays? I have 8 months to get prepared, so have already began some work (focusing on weak areas)...any general tips to offer a novice still???


I'm glad you have a good family life and took the time to get a family going rather then dedicating 100% to bodybuilding. Now that you have that in place, what better time to get going in bodybuilding again then now right? The best advice I can give you is nail your condition. Condition trumps just about everything. You cant display your physique if its covered in fat, and I have seen lesser quality bodybuilders out condition "better" guys for a win! Good luck! 



Aaron Singerman said:


> I'm going to ask you a question, then you gotta ask me one!
> 
> 
> Question:
> ...


I think if you have won a state or reginal level show, it is then time to move to Junior USA or Junior Nats FIRST. If you cant place top 5 at one of those shows odds are you wont even be top ten at Nationals or USA> 


IAMLEGEND1 said:


> Which orals have the least affect on lipids, if any, in your experience?


Pre contest Non aromatizing orals like Winny for instance are the worst. I have never had trouble with D-bol before, so I suppose that is my answer, your question is a bit vague. 


-Freakzilla- said:


> I just got done taking Methadrol-Extreme Sept. 30th. Added 17lbs which was completely insane! Strength went WAY up. Needless to say I was VERY pleased with this product.
> 
> My question is I wanted to get started on Super DMZ 2.0 next week. Am I giving my body enough rest between cycles or would you suggest taking another couple weeks off?


Def rest 4 weeks first give your body a break! 


Glycomann said:


> I'm wondering why you and Singerman tortured the mentally disabled kid with your leg routine.  Trying to teach the learning impaired a lesson?


Why cant he train hard? His body is fine? He wants to compete and get on stage...becuase he may be mentally inferior to you, he can not train hard with me? I dont understand the question but I will tell ya the kid has balls and trains hard!


muscleicon said:


> Hey PJ, nice to have a high caliber bodybuilder like yourself on the boards. Ive read most of your post from the last few pages and you are def giving out some good advice. I compete in NPC, heavyweight class and wondering what would be a good bullking cycle using test, tren and possible an oral like dbol or anavar? Would would be a good cut with the same, or maybe some winny? (Im  5' - 6.5 in, 225 - 230lbs offseason and was 196lbs last comp., which I think was to light)


Tell me what your currently doing. THe key to success is from the diet, not the supplements. 


Buckeye Fan said:


> PJ I'm currently bulking not starting my prep until June. My bodyfat is around 14% looking to be under 10%. Would u suggest doing keto for 4-6 weeks to lower bodyfat or keep bulking until June and so longer prep.


ALways tran and eat to grow, IF you think your bodyfat is too hi to get in shape in 16 weeks then you are too fat!


megsbella1 said:


> hey pj if i was planning on doing a shower the end of april when would be the ideal time to start with you? do you only offer 16 week prep or is that what is highly recommended?
> I like 16 weeks for contest prep but I have some clients who work with me year round!
> i think i want to switch from bikini to figure but of course would take your opinion into consideration  been trying to put on some muscle for the past 6 months!


If I havent spoken to you already just email me pjbraunfitness@yahoo.com


Ice-cold 74 said:


> Question:i was looking to get injections of test enanthate and use EQ with it to cut me up a little more. So my question is what is a good but safe website or place i can purchase it from? Im an ex athlete that has lost 77 pounds by dieting and exercising 5 days a week and im close to having a six pack. Im looking for that  extra edge. If you could help or suggest something that would be greatS


Diet is what gets you lean, not drugs!


vbn9 said:


> Hi PJ,
> Happy New Year!
> 
> Quick question which I would really appreciate if you could answer:
> ...


SOunds to me like your potentially taking some doses that are not potentially accurate or perhaps your dosing protocol is off...Also you could be sensitive to the deca. What you need to do is stop the BS blend and get on some pure cypionate or Enanthate. 200mg twice a week. Nothing else. You should be fine in a couple weeks after that. 


mlconcannon said:


> What do you think about Sust 250Mg/Ml (10ML) & Deca (Nandrolone Decanoate) 300Mg/Ml(10ML) Cycles? Are these good compounds to use together.
> Iv'e been training hard for almost five years I'm,
> 6'1''
> 254
> ...



I hate short cycles especially of long acting esters. Bad idea. I'm totally against it! 



dutchmaster454 said:


> PJ , you have had gyno surgery before correct? Well I am about to have my surgery come march and my question is do you ever hve problems with reoccurrence ? Like I have saved a long time for this surgery and I am worried to ever cycle again once I have the surgery . I am going to be in fear of it coming back. I have read it can come back because the doc has to leave a small amount of gland to support the nipple .  Thought ?


False the DR needs to remove the whole gland and then you never worry ever again!


Buckeye Fan said:


> Do you think shakes are equal to meals? With my job it's hard to eat 6 solid meals a day. Will rotating meal shake meal shake etc be ok for bulking and cutting?


They are not as good, however you can definitely still build a great physique doing that. Its much better then doing nothing, I had to do that for years. 


drizzyjake said:


> hey pj i was gonna run test e, tren and anadrol for a bulking cycle along with hgh. would i need to run the hgh after my cycle to get the benefits or cut it off at the end of my cycle?


The most important thing post cycle would be the PCT therapy, thats how you keep more of the gains.


----------



## JohnPGemini (Feb 19, 2013)

PJ!!!
great read ... Got in all 14 pages ... Lot of great info ... Got a few questions if u have some time ...
1- What's your take on Fasting diets I.e: Dont eat for 16 hs and then consume all your calories in an 8 hr window 
I've used this protocol before (LeanGains.com) and have found it useful during cutting but not during bulking.
2- What's ur take on CarbBackloading?
3- You have provided a lot of info on AAS but not that much on Natty ...
what would u think is an ideal Natty stack to build some musclezzzzzz ... Consider there's been a few years of lifting involved and the whole goal is muscle gainz.

thanks for ur time =]]


----------



## pa33 (Mar 26, 2013)

The more and more I research the more and more confused I get... I was dreaming about a steriod cycle... in this fantasy i would be taking

Test e and tren and hcg with clomid for pct...
weeks 1-10 test 2-3x a week running around 400mg and HCG at 2x 500iu weekly
week 3 starts tren at 50-60mg EOD for around 40 days
Week 9-11 HCG blast 3x 250 mg a week
week 12-16 Clomid 100-75-50-50 

some say too much HCG some say caber or prami is needed and everyone has a different dosage... I have been researching for around four months and I am lost

I would love to here from a pro


----------



## Anibalyeah (Mar 27, 2013)

Nice to have you here PJ!


----------



## theryano (Mar 27, 2013)

Pj, if I run test e at 200 mg twice a week. What would you suggest to take with it and what doses reference PCT


----------



## longworthb (Apr 2, 2013)

I could answer for ya but this is pjs thread lol. U can pm me if u want bro


----------



## Ray516 (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm new to all this, I just started taking test C. What are some things I should expect and watch out for? I went with 400mg.


----------



## Growth (May 13, 2013)

Hey PJ,
When prepping bikini athletes what's your approach during the last 2 weeks?  I would think it's most logical to just get the girls lean enough to be in bikini shape and keep everything the same, costing into the show... I can't see the benefit of carb depletion/carb load or trying to pull water with harsh diuretics for bikini competitors. 
Would you agree?


----------



## Lift2Live333 (May 21, 2013)

Hey pj got a question bro, i started taking GNC pro amp 100% whey protein, took it for a whole week and on that friday i ate japanese food steak,rice,brocolli,carrots and got plum sick off my ass the next morning, was throwing up like i had a stomach bug but was better that evening. I was wondering what caused my body to do this? Protein overload? Or am i not drinking enough water? Or could it have been the food itself? Any help would be greatly appreciated thx man!!


----------



## OTG85 (May 21, 2013)

Pj I been cycling carbs doing cardio eod.I don't understand why only my top abs are visible.I do abs everyday what is the best way to really being out the bottom abs?


----------



## futureMrO (Jun 6, 2013)

hey pj what do you think the best way to run hcg is? there are so many opinions out there and i dont know which direction to follow, is it best during a cycle or after as part of a pct or both ? -thanks


----------



## diggy_ (Jun 19, 2013)

Hey PJ, Im about 6ft 3 209 with about 13-15%bf, coming off a long layoff from training due to injury.

What would be a good amount of calories to take in with recommended ratios p/f/c to get my body back into a muscular lean shape. I plan to work out about 5 days a week at the least to get myself back into the groove.

Thanks


----------



## diggy_ (Jun 24, 2013)

Pj I thought you loved us!


----------



## newhampshire (Mar 3, 2014)

Can Ostra RX be used by natural body builders? And will it be effective?


----------



## 1bbigger (Mar 18, 2014)

PJ BRAUN said:


> Well, Hypothetically I am a gonn give you my favorite for OFFSEASON gains...Pre Contest you gotta pay for
> 
> I am a Test guy...Everyone can get AWESOME results running 750-1000mg or Test E or C for 8-10 weeks then simply bridge into the other...No Sustanon, its simply a compound that was designed more as a marketing drug. Now when you really wanna go hard offseason for gains that are steady and quality you can go for 4 weeks on and 4 weeks off blast periods, you can add in 100mg Tren Every other day with 10iu's NOVOLOG post workout...No one needs to do more thatn that. Its over kill. I can tell you many pros are doing WAY more...but they are the ones who usually look unhealthy.
> 
> My favoite quote on the subject, "Test is Best"



What dosage would you run on the 4 on? How many times would you be on?


----------

